# Kasuralixa's Art Shop -- CLOSED



## Kasuralixa

*IMPORTANT: CLOSED PERMANENTLY! See my profile bio for more information. I'm very sorry about the inconvenience! *

Hey everyone! I've decided to update this thread to be an actual shop! You can find examples of my art on my Facebook page, my DeviantArt account, or by clicking the buttons above. I specialize in hyper realism but I can do chibis, sketches, pixel art and more. I also have a merchandise shop--feel free to ask about prints! 

I reserve the right to decline or cancel any commission for reasons I see fit, as well as to change the order of commission completion. 

*IMPORTANT:* Shop is closed indefinitely until I finish all current commissions. *All unpaid commissions have been dropped.*​






*Please read the FAQ before submitting a commission.*


People Being Drawn:
Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, pencil, pixel | if chibi, which style):
Eye Color:
Hair Color:
Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable):
Pose information:
Payment Offer (IG bells or $ | Include Amount):
Any Extra Information/Details:






Commissions *must be paid for before I start the commission*! If I reach your request and it isn't paid for *I will not start it* and it will stay on the waiting list!

I understand ordering items takes time and I will allow some time for you to order items but bells *must* reach me before I reach your commission. If you do not drop off payment or at least let me know what's going on concerning payment within a month of your commission I _will_ drop it! You can always re-commission, though.

Commissions may be paid for _entirely_ in wishlist items (1) (2). Please PM me offers. 

*Pixel Chibis*
   Base: $1.50
   +$1 for each additional person

*Pencil Sketches:*
   BUST: $3
   +$2.50 for each additional person

   FULL BODY: $7
   +$5 for each additional person

*Chibi [Style 1]:*
   Base $15
   +$5 for each additional person
   +$5 for detailed background

*Chibi [Style 2]:*
   Base $7
   +$3 for each additional person
   +$5 for detailed background

*Hyperrealistic portraits:*
   Base: $20
   +$5 for detailed background (default is gradient)
   No additional people allowed and no full bodies

*Full Bodies:*
_ COMING SOON_


Awaiting Payment From:

_cleared_






Confirmed commissons are commissions that have been paid for and are in progress. They're organized by paid date. First paid, first done. Sometimes I will do chibis first as they take less time, but that's only if I'm rushed or really busy irl. 


Saturniidae
starlark 
Kawaii Cupcakes (2)
katiegurl1223
Marisska
FancyThat
Reenhard
jessicat_197
princesse
Kairi-Kitten






The waiting list is commissions that haven't been paid for. They're in descending order of commission placement date. When bells are paid, the commission will be moved to confirmed commissions. None of these are being worked on at all until payment reaches me.


_cleared_





Q: What program and tablet do you use?
A: I use Photoshop Elements 10 and a Wacom Intuos CTL480.

Q: Do you do portraits based on irl pictures of people?
A: Yes! I always have and always will. You can either PM or post the picture (whichever makes you more comfortable) along with the commission form.

Q: Do you accept commissions that are _not_ in your usual style?
A: Absolutely! If you want a commission that isn't my typical front facing portrait or chibi, whether it be a different angle, pose or art style, PM me the details and we can discuss it. Usually I'm more inclined to accept it if you want it to look like a previous piece of work I've done.

Q: How long will it take for my art to be done?
A: Each commission can take 2-7 days for me to complete--I can usually get chibis done fairly quick but some hyper realistic commissions can take up to 16 hours of pure painting time.

Q: Do you accept edits? How many edits do I have?
A: I'll edit your picture until its perfect! Please note that some edits are impossible as I usually flatten the image after the initial approval, so if you decide you want an edit after telling me you love it I probably won't be able to edit it as good, if at all. 

Q: Do you do sigs?
A: I made my own sig and this one. I'm totally open to the idea of making more for people!








Spoiler: changelog



1.21.15 - redesigned shop to fit my Starfall/House Dayne theme
4.7.15 - removed TBT and IGB payment options, shop is now cash or wishlist item only. Dropped pending commissions.


----------



## Mahoushoujo

WOAH WOAH YOU HAVE BEAUTIFUL ART I NEED SOME! 

For now i would like to see your cutesy chibis 

For now i would pay you 1.5 mil and alpine kitchen cart, alpine kitchen shelf, blue dotted dress, Bun wig, and dessert case?
Sorry if that's too low ;v;

Could you do my mayor?? 


Spoiler: ref













Spoiler:  outfit


----------



## Kasuralixa

*o* That's not too low at all! Can I get a better look at the hair? And do you have any sort of specific pose/art style in mind?


----------



## Mahoushoujo

i guess you can =u= let me see if i can find a pic with just the hair?
here ya go 


Spoiler: headband hair






maybe her holding a purple bunny balloon in the left hand?


----------



## Kasuralixa

And its the light pink hair, right? Or the light purple? Sorry I'm so dumb--all the colors are just so similar >o<
A purple bunny balloon would be no problem ^^


----------



## Mahoushoujo

Light purple 
( your not dumb ahaha i just have bad quality when taking picture ;v; )


----------



## meriwether

WOW you have beautiful art!!!! 
here are the items i can offer you: baby's hat, bamboo, blue pom pom hat, creepy statue, cupid bench, kadomatsu, monocle, palatial tank dress, paperboy cap, shaved ice lamp, wall flowerpot, winter sweater, and any white flowers.  i don't really know how much all of that is, but all i really need is a cutesy chibi drawing! 

could you do mine?
i'll post two outfits so you could just do the one you prefer:




let me know if you would need anything else!


----------



## Cyan507

where can I find your wish list?


----------



## Mercedes

Ohhh! Can you draw me for {Hyper realistic}; 3 Million bells+1 blue pansies +2 gold roses + 1 HHA jacket+ 4 purple violets + 1 purple rose+ 3 white pansies  + 1 purple pansies +5 white carnations 


Spoiler: Ref meeee<3






Is that to low ;-; because I can offer more <<<<<<3333


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Ohh my this is really fantastic art!! Im very impressed!!

(I can pay you with the Goegeous and Princess Set and a Golden Can and a Golden Shovel)? Ill also add some bells if you want. Let me know.

As for what style you do im honestly not sure since your portraits as well as your chibis look fantastic. I guess ill take a realistic portrait. ^_^

Im not sure which mayor I prefer for you to draw so ill post both and ill let you decide which fits better with your style.

Mayor Refs.


----------



## Kasuralixa

meriwether said:


> WOW you have beautiful art!!!!
> here are the items i can offer you: baby's hat, bamboo, blue pom pom hat, creepy statue, cupid bench, kadomatsu, monocle, palatial tank dress, paperboy cap, shaved ice lamp, wall flowerpot, winter sweater, and any white flowers.  i don't really know how much all of that is, but all i really need is a cutesy chibi drawing!
> 
> could you do mine?
> i'll post two outfits so you could just do the one you prefer:
> 
> let me know if you would need anything else!



I really like the first one! Could I maybe see the QR to make sure I get it entirely right? And omg *o* thats a lot of my wishlist! I'll take any and all of it that you'd be willing to give away 



Cyan507 said:


> where can I find your wish list?



My wishlist is in my signature (its a hyperlink) but here is the full link: http://moridb.com/catalogs/8HNLR0Q5nc




Luckypinch said:


> Ohhh! Can you draw me for {Hyper realistic}; 3 Million bells+1 blue pansies +2 gold roses + 1 HHA jacket+ 4 purple violets + 1 purple rose+ 3 white pansies  + 1 purple pansies +5 white carnations
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ref meeee<3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 48491
> 
> 
> Is that to low ;-; because I can offer more <<<<<<3333



OMG thats not too low at all! Im totally awful at breeding any hybrids other than purple roses and I've been DYING for a gold rose so that's perfect!!



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Ohh my this is really fantastic art!! Im very impressed!!
> 
> (I can pay you with the Goegeous and Princess Set and a Golden Can and a Golden Shovel)? Ill also add some bells if you want. Let me know.
> 
> As for what style you do im honestly not sure since your portraits as well as your chibis look fantastic. I guess ill take a realistic portrait. ^_^
> 
> Im not sure which mayor I prefer for you to draw so ill post both and ill let you decide which fits better with your style.



I love them both, but I think I'll do the second one as you already have a really nice hyperrealistic one for the first (plus it reminds me of some sort of awesome pokemon villain)! Both those sets and tools would be awesome! They're all really rare though so I understand if you don't want to part with all of it!

I cant believe all the wonderful requests I got! *o* I'm so glad you guys like my art. I'm only going to take one more request as I was planning to max out at 5, then finish those and reopen. I'm hoping to have all of these ones so far done by next Saturday (a week)! Thank you so much for the amazing offers and the opportunity to paint for such lovely people!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Awesome im so excited. And your not the first to tell me my mayor looks like someone from Team Rocket. XD

Anyways I honest have no problem giving you all of those items as I feel your art is worth it. And waiting till next Saturday is not a problem for me. Let me know when you'd like me to pay. ^_^


----------



## Stargazer741

I can order a lot of stuff from your wishlist, is it updated yet?

I'll also throw in 7m, as well.

And by a lot, I mean I can chip down your catalog from 2/3s to half of what it is now.


----------



## pengutango

If you have room, I'd like to request a semi realistic pic of my mayor. I can offer 5 mil? Not sure if that's too little though... 

Also have the bridal veil, pretty sure I think. And azalea stool, actually might have doubles of the whole wedding set, but need to check. If I do have those things, I could maybe knock down the price.


----------



## Cyan507

okay, how many items would I need to give to get a piece of art from you? quite a few things I have there


----------



## Kasuralixa

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Awesome im so excited. And your not the first to tell me my mayor looks like someone from Team Rocket. XD
> 
> Anyways I honest have no problem giving you all of those items as I feel your art is worth it. And waiting till next Saturday is not a problem for me. Let me know when you'd like me to pay. ^_^



You can pay when I'm done with the art (Assuming you like it). I'll post with a huge watermark and then again without it once I've been paid and, if need be, when its been tweaked to perfection. I'm just doing them as they're requested, so I might get them done before Saturday, it just depends. That's just my time limit for 5 requests 



Stargazer741 said:


> I can order a lot of stuff from your wishlist, is it updated yet?
> 
> I'll also throw in 7m, as well.
> 
> And by a lot, I mean I can chip down your catalog from 2/3s to half of what it is now.



It's not updated yet, but I'll do that in a sec. 7m and 1/3-1/2 my catalog is a lot *-* Like, I don't know if my art is worth _that_ much. What would you like drawn? 



pengutango said:


> If you have room, I'd like to request a semi realistic pic of my mayor. I can offer 5 mil? Not sure if that's too little though...
> 
> Also have the bridal veil, pretty sure I think. And azalea stool, actually might have doubles of the whole wedding set, but need to check. If I do have those things, I could maybe knock down the price.



I currently have my max 5 requests (Stargazer was the last--I just go by who replies first) so I won't be able to start working on yours until next saturday. The price is up to you  I don't want to charge you anything you feel uncomfortable with, and I thoroughly enjoy making art so don't feel the need to dump your bank on me or anything.



Cyan507 said:


> okay, how many items would I need to give to get a piece of art from you? quite a few things I have there



Like I said, it's basically just what you feel comfortable with. I was shooting for around 2-3 mil with items, but it really just depends on what youre comfortable with/able to get. Obviously I'm not going to do a hyperrealistic portrait for like 500k or something crazy, but I also don't want to place a really high requirement as I'm not even sure what art goes for around here x-x


----------



## Stargazer741

Kasuralixa said:


> You can pay when I'm done with the art (Assuming you like it). I'll post with a huge watermark and then again without it once I've been paid and, if need be, when its been tweaked to perfection. I'm just doing them as they're requested, so I might get them done before Saturday, it just depends. That's just my time limit for 5 requests
> 
> 
> 
> It's not updated yet, but I'll do that in a sec. 7m and 1/3-1/2 my catalog is a lot *-* Like, I don't know if my art is worth _that_ much. What would you like drawn?
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have my max 5 requests (Stargazer was the last--I just go by who replies first) so I won't be able to start working on yours until next saturday. The price is up to you  I don't want to charge you anything you feel uncomfortable with, and I thoroughly enjoy making art so don't feel the need to dump your bank on me or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's basically just what you feel comfortable with. I was shooting for around 2-3 mil with items, but it really just depends on what youre comfortable with/able to get. Obviously I'm not going to do a hyperrealistic portrait for like 500k or something crazy, but I also don't want to place a really high requirement as I'm not even sure what art goes for around here x-x



Can you draw me and her?


----------



## Kasuralixa

Stargazer741 said:


> Can you draw me and her?



Do you think you could tell me which clothing items you're both wearing? I want to get them exact ^^
Also, would you two together be in a friend-y pose, romantic, or..?


----------



## meriwether

Kasuralixa said:


> I really like the first one! Could I maybe see the QR to make sure I get it entirely right? And omg *o* thats a lot of my wishlist! I'll take any and all of it that you'd be willing to give away
> 
> i'm so stupid, and i completely lost the qr code source since i've had that dress for so long.....
> i took some more pictures closer up so maybe you can get a better idea? so sorry


----------



## ethre

ooh! I have a few items on your wishlist~ a ref is in my sig!

I'd like to have a cute chibi, please! ^^ I have the:

alpine kitchen cart
alpine shelf
aloha k.k
beaded tank
birdbath
birdhouse
bun wig
cassette player
cherry blossom clock
coffeemaker
cupid bench
dessert case
dollhouse dress
dracaena
electric kettle
2 golden roses
hair bow wig
hydrangea bed
kk aria
kk ballad
kk faire
kk love song
kk lullaby
maid dress
marine song 2011
medicine chest
minimalist minitable
morning glory
mountain song (I think )
neapolitan
opulent rug
sprout table
spring blossoms
snowy sweater
stained glass
steep hill
sunflower stereo
tape deck
toaster
tree-stump chair
vine paper
wandering
yellow dotted dress
yule log

edit: just saw you're full - could I get on some sort of waiting list, please? :3


----------



## Kasuralixa

meriwether said:


> i'm so stupid, and i completely lost the qr code source since i've had that dress for so long.....
> i took some more pictures closer up so maybe you can get a better idea? so sorry



That's great! I just wanted to make sure I get the outfit correct ^^

Also, Stargazer, my wishlist is now updated!


----------



## Stargazer741

Kasuralixa said:


> Do you think you could tell me which clothing items you're both wearing? I want to get them exact ^^
> Also, would you two together be in a friend-y pose, romantic, or..?



She looks like she's wearing some sort of custom Sweater Dress, long black socks, and monochrome shoes, while i'm wearing white formal pants, brown loafers, and this qr design.


----------



## Kasuralixa

sylveonsbow said:


> ooh! I have a few items on your wishlist~
> 
> I'd like to have a cute chibi, please! ^^ I have the [..]



I just updated my wishlist so of those I don't need the alpines, cupid bench, dessert case, and electric kettle.
Are you offering all of those on the list? Or just some of them?

And I will start a waiting for next weeks requests! But just fyi for everyone else, I'm only going to do waiting for one week in advance.


----------



## Mercedes

Kasuralixa said:


> I just updated my wishlist so of those I don't need the alpines, cupid bench, dessert case, and electric kettle.
> Are you offering all of those on the list? Or just some of them?
> 
> And I will start a waiting for next weeks requests! But just fyi for everyone else, I'm only going to do waiting for one week in advance.


when do I pay? ;-; I can't wait...!!!!!


----------



## Kasuralixa

Luckypinch said:


> when do I pay? ;-; I can't wait...!!!!!



As I finish requests, I'll post them with a big watermark. You can then tell me if you want anything edited/changed. When I'm entirely finished with tweaking it, I'll post it without the watermark and you can drop it off at my town. I don't want you to pay until you're entirely satisfied with the artwork!


----------



## ethre

All of em! ^^


----------



## Kasuralixa

sylveonsbow said:


> All of em! ^^



ouo Awesome! Thank you so much!

Also, guys, I've gotta go get ready for work now, but I'll be home in ~8 hrs. I dunno if I'll get on my pc to respond to further posts when I'm home (I might be dead tired and pass out) but I'll definitely respond by this time tomorrow! Thank you everyone for being so interested in my art!! I really hope you all love your commissions ^^


----------



## Stargazer741

Kasuralixa said:


> ouo Awesome! Thank you so much!
> 
> Also, guys, I've gotta go get ready for work now, but I'll be home in ~8 hrs. I dunno if I'll get on my pc to respond to further posts when I'm home (I might be dead tired and pass out) but I'll definitely respond by this time tomorrow! Thank you everyone for being so interested in my art!! I really hope you all love your commissions ^^



I forgot to mention, can you make me and her romantic in the commission?


----------



## meriwether

Kasuralixa said:


> That's great! I just wanted to make sure I get the outfit correct ^^
> 
> Also, Stargazer, my wishlist is now updated!



ahhhh yay!! thank you soooo much!!  i'm so excited!


----------



## Oblivia

I would LOVE to be added to the waitlist, if possible.  My catalog is nearly full and I have an abundance of the DLC items on your wishlist, and I also run a cycling thread so it's quite possible I'd be able to offer a dreamie.  I'll edit this post as needed/once your wishlist/waitlist is updated.  Thanks in advance, and your art is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Kasuralixa

Stargazer741 said:


> I forgot to mention, can you make me and her romantic in the commission?



Of course! ^^



Oblivia said:


> I would LOVE to be added to the waitlist, if possible.  My catalog is nearly full and I have an abundance of the DLC items on your wishlist, and I also run a cycling thread so it's quite possible I'd be able to offer a dreamie.  I'll edit this post as needed/once your wishlist/waitlist is updated.  Thanks in advance, and your art is absolutely stunning.



I'll add you to the wait list, no problem ^^ I'll be starting the waitlist ones next saturday, but I'm not sure when I'll get to your exactly as I do them in order of who requested first, but I'll definitely check the cycling list when I get to yours! Thank you so much!


----------



## Mercedes

When do I pay u?


----------



## Kasuralixa

Luckypinch said:


> When do I pay u?



It's in the original post--I updated it to include payment information.



Kasuralixa said:


> If you are on the confirmed request list, I'll be working on them in order of who posted first. As I finish them I'll post the artwork with a huge watermark and you can tell me what you want tweaked or edited. When the final artwork is done, I'll post it without the watermark and you can drop off the payment at my town.


I hope that clears it up ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Btw I was meaning to ask this. Is your profile picture art that you did or is it you. (Sorry im not the brighest person). XD

Also I sent you a pm about my commish. ^_^


----------



## Kasuralixa

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Btw I was meaning to ask this. Is your profile picture art that you did or is it you. (Sorry im not the brighest person). XD
> 
> Also I sent you a pm about my commish. ^_^



It's actually me! The natural lighting and my makeup makes it look like a painting, which is why I love it so much.


Spoiler:  full pic


----------



## Kasuralixa

Done with my first commission!

Mahoushoujo27-- do you like it? I've done line 4 tests in different styles, but this one was the best. Is there anything you would like edited?


----------



## Mahoushoujo

Kasuralixa said:


> Done with my first commission!
> 
> Mahoushoujo27-- do you like it? I've done line 4 tests in different styles, but this one was the best. Is there anything you would like edited?


AHH oh my gosh its so cuuuuuuuuuuute ;U;
i love it so much!!!
Thank youuuuuu 
( just need to buy more image things so i can put it in my sig ;u; )


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Kasuralixa said:


> It's actually me! The natural lighting and my makeup makes it look like a painting, which is why I love it so much.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  full pic



Holy God thats so cool. Looks so HD and portrait looking. ^_^

And fantastic first commish. 2 more till mine I think. Woo xD


----------



## pengutango

Kasuralixa said:


> It's actually me! The natural lighting and my makeup makes it look like a painting, which is why I love it so much.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  full pic


Oh wow! That's pretty cool! Even in the full size, it's a lil hard (least to me) that it's an actual photo and NOT a painting. XD



Mahoushoujo27 said:


> AHH oh my gosh its so cuuuuuuuuuuute ;U;
> i love it so much!!!
> Thank youuuuuu
> ( just need to buy more image things so i can put it in my sig ;u; )



Don't wanna burst your bubble, but the additional pics for your sig are never getting restocked in the Shop, unless some miracle happens, so you're stuck with 4 pics as the limit. I've asked the mods before. Sad, but true. D: Your loophole is to simply merge some of the pics together into a single pic.


----------



## Mahoushoujo

Aww D:
i see hmm
ill work something out, i guess..


----------



## Elov

Can I please be put onto the waiting list? c: I was hoping you could do these two as chibis ^^

http://i.imgur.com/ZIGssgP.png


----------



## Kasuralixa

Elov said:


> Can I please be put onto the waiting list? c: I was hoping you could do these two as chibis ^^
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ZIGssgP.png



Absolutely!


----------



## Kasuralixa

Meriwether-- yours is finished! Is this okay? I wasn't too sure about how "fluffy" to make the skirt x-x


----------



## Kasuralixa

Mahoushoujo27, here's the final un-watermarked image ^^ Thanks for the payment!


----------



## Kasuralixa

Luckypinch-- here's yours! This one was really fun to do--you have lovely eyes ^^



Spoiler:  finished pic


----------



## Mercedes

Kasuralixa said:


> Luckypinch-- here's yours! This one was really fun to do--you have lovely eyes ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  finished pic



Oh my gosh thnks!!!! Ok I have school to day and tomorrow so I'll pay you Saturday? 
Thanks for the complement


----------



## Kasuralixa

Luckypinch said:


> Oh my gosh thnks!!!! Ok I have school to day and tomorrow so I'll pay you Saturday?
> Thanks for the complement



Yeah no problem! I *think* I have to work this Saturday from 5-11 PM EST--will you be available before that? If not, I'll be free all day Sunday.


----------



## Kasuralixa

Drewdiddy1996-- here's yours! Is the background okay? I wanted to make it colorful/flame-y but I didn't want it to overpower the actual focus.



Spoiler: finished pic


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Ahhh I love it so much. And the background looks nice so no worries. I can pay you possibly later today or tonight. Just gotta finish some school work first. ^_^

Thanks so so much. You did a marvelous piece and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Kasuralixa

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Ahhh I love it so much. And the background looks nice so no worries. I can pay you possibly later today or tonight. Just gotta finish some school work first. ^_^



Yay! ^^ Hopefully I'll still be awake by later tonight. I've been up since like 7pm yesterday and its 8am now so I *might* pass out x-x


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Ooh noo take a nap then so you feel refreshed when I'm ready to pay. XD

Ill message you as soon as I have time. ^_^


----------



## Mercedes

Luckypinch said:


> Oh my gosh thnks!!!! Ok I have school to day and tomorrow so I'll pay you Saturday?
> Thanks for the complement


Do you think you can lighten the hair a bit?
It would make it looks a little more like me :3 Thanks! 
But I really love it!!!! I would love that's! Thanks!!


----------



## meriwether

Kasuralixa said:


> Meriwether-- yours is finished! Is this okay? I wasn't too sure about how "fluffy" to make the skirt x-x



ahh it's perfect!!! sooo cute!!! <3


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

I just finished my last exam ~ thank god ~ anyways I can pay now.


----------



## Kasuralixa

Luckypinch said:


> Do you think you can lighten the hair a bit?
> It would make it looks a little more like me :3 Thanks!
> But I really love it!!!! I would love that's! Thanks!!



Is this better? I had already condensed the psd so I couldn't really change it as well as I'd like.


Spoiler: edited pic


----------



## Kasuralixa

Drew-- here's your unwatermarked one! Thank you so much for the items and orders aaaa youre the best!



Spoiler: finished pic


----------



## Kasuralixa

Stargazer741, here's your commission! Sorry I took an extra day x-x
Also, is this okay for your eye color? And is the sweaterdress okay? I tried finding the QR but I ended up just basing it off the in-game sweaterdress.


----------



## Mercedes

Kasuralixa said:


> Is this better? I had already condensed the psd so I couldn't really change it as well as I'd like.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: edited pic


 You? 
Yes add me and I cCan pay  and what do i pay?


----------



## Kasuralixa

Luckypinch said:


> You?
> Yes add me and I cCan pay  and what do i pay?



You originally offered "3 Million bells+1 blue pansies +2 gold roses + 1 HHA jacket+ 4 purple violets + 1 purple rose+ 3 white pansies + 1 purple pansies +5 white carnations"
Is that still okay?


----------



## Elov

I hope it'll be okay if I changed my order?


People Being Drawn:
Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): Hyperrealistic
Eye Color: Green
Hair Color: Brown
Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): http://i.imgur.com/cdj7NDM.png
http://prntscr.com/3qteue
Pose information: Whatever looks epic and fitting for his character x)
Payment Offer: 3m for portrait. I don't know what items you want... Did you have a list?
I'd be willing to offer 10m for a full body hyperrealistic, but it's totally fine if that's not enough considering all that armour D;
Any Extra Information/Details: Can you make the hair more longer and unkempt. Maybe the beard a little bit more kept too.


----------



## Mercedes

Kasuralixa said:


> You originally offered "3 Million bells+1 blue pansies +2 gold roses + 1 HHA jacket+ 4 purple violets + 1 purple rose+ 3 white pansies + 1 purple pansies +5 white carnations"
> Is that still okay?


Yeah.


----------



## Kasuralixa

Luckypinch said:


> Yeah.


Yay ^^ Just let me know when you're usually online and we can set a time for the payment.



Elov said:


> I hope it'll be okay if I changed my order?
> 
> 
> People Being Drawn:
> Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): Hyperrealistic
> Eye Color: Green
> Hair Color: Brown
> Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): http://i.imgur.com/cdj7NDM.png
> http://prntscr.com/3qteue
> Pose information: Whatever looks epic and fitting for his character x)
> Payment Offer: 3m for portrait. I don't know what items you want... Did you have a list?
> I'd be willing to offer 10m for a full body hyperrealistic, but it's totally fine if that's not enough considering all that armour D;
> Any Extra Information/Details: Can you make the hair more longer and unkempt. Maybe the beard a little bit more kept too.



No problem! I usually don't do full body hyperrealism just because it takes SO much time already (about 8 hrs for a portrait) but I'll see what I can do.

EDIT: forgot to tell you, my wishlist is in my sig! This is the link: http://moridb.com/catalogs/8HNLR0Q5nc


----------



## Mercedes

Kasuralixa said:


> Yay ^^ Just let me know when you're usually online and we can set a time for the payment.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem! I usually don't do full body hyperrealism just because it takes SO much time already (about 8 hrs for a portrait) but I'll see what I can do.
> 
> EDIT: forgot to tell you, my wishlist is in my sig! This is the link: http://moridb.com/catalogs/8HNLR0Q5nc


I have the items I just re set my town, it might be. Few day.. Just vm or pm me and remind me please. I have a very busy life ^^;


----------



## Kasuralixa

Luckypinch said:


> I have the items I just re set my town, it might be. Few day.. Just vm or pm me and remind me please. I have a very busy life ^^;



That's no problem, I just helped my bf reset his town so I know how much time that consumes. I'll pm you tomorrow if/when I see you online!


----------



## Kasuralixa

EDIT: This is actually Sylveonsbow's request x-x So sorry for all the confusion!



Spoiler: finished pic


----------



## pengutango

I mentioned it over PM and the hyper-realism pic has the same problem as the chibi ya sent me... it looks nothing like my ref. ^^; I completely understand artistic liberties, but, I thought she'd at least resemble the ref a lil. Her outfit and hair are completely different than the ref I posted in my original post. Can't comment on the eyes only because the color is correct. 

*Pengu's original request form*

Technically, the eyes were wrong in the chibi too, but since drawing it was a mistake in the first place, as I didn't order a chibi, I don't care. I did PM you my ref, just in case, after I saw the chibi, but I think you got it after you finished this. D: Other than that issue, the pic itself looks good. I just think you looked at someone else's ref, instead of mine.


----------



## Ace Marvel

Oh my glob! you are so talented, but I dont want to waste your time with my link mayor, damn wish I had an OC!
you are reallly talented


----------



## Kasuralixa

pengutango said:


> I mentioned it over PM and the hyper-realism pic has the same problem as the chibi ya sent me... it looks nothing like my ref. ^^; I completely understand artistic liberties, but, I thought she'd at least resemble the ref a lil. Her outfit and hair are completely different than the ref I posted in my original post. Can't comment on the eyes only because the color is correct.
> 
> *Pengu's original request form*
> 
> Technically, the eyes were wrong in the chibi too, but since drawing it was a mistake in the first place, as I didn't order a chibi, I don't care. I did PM you my ref, just in case, after I saw the chibi, but I think you got it after you finished this. D: Other than that issue, the pic itself looks good. I just think you looked at someone else's ref, instead of mine.



x-x I figured out what I did wrong! I skipped over yours to do Syleonsbow's chibi since those take like 2 hrs while I waited for your reply about the semi realism (I didn't want to do one or the other in case it was some sort of inbetween style) and then forgot that I did that. I'm so ******** aaa. 

I'm gonna do yours now, sorry about that ;-;


----------



## Shokyokudesuka

your art is actually really cool ook
im going to drop this here so i can request something later when i get home <3


----------



## Kasuralixa

Teddy345 said:


> Oh my glob! you are so talented, but I dont want to waste your time with my link mayor, damn wish I had an OC!
> you are reallly talented



You wouldn't be wasting my time! All the requests are really helping me build a solid portrait portfolio as well as gain more artistic experience, so any request is valuable to me ^^



Shokyokudesuka said:


> your art is actually really cool ook
> im going to drop this here so i can request something later when i get home <3



Thank you! I look forward to your request! <33


----------



## Kasuralixa

Okay, pengutango, here's your commission for real this time! I'm so sorry about all the confusion x-x Is everything okay? I'm a bit awkward with painting metals :s



Spoiler: finished pic


----------



## pengutango

No prob! Just happy to see my commission for reals~ XD As for my 2 cents, would it be possible to add any gems or something in the crown? It can totally work as is, but I'm curious if the extra bling would help or not. (You can totally make the gems a separate layer so if I end up hating those, they won't affect the rest of the piece). 

And would it be possible to make the eyes a lil brighter green? Like a shade or two brighter. Nothing overly dramatic. Otherwise, I'm happy with it.  Not sure when I'll pay you though, simply because I feel like I never catch you when you're actually on. XD


----------



## Kasuralixa

pengutango said:


> No prob! Just happy to see my commission for reals~ XD As for my 2 cents, would it be possible to add any gems or something in the crown? It can totally work as is, but I'm curious if the extra bling would help or not. (You can totally make the gems a separate layer so if I end up hating those, they won't affect the rest of the piece).
> 
> And would it be possible to make the eyes a lil brighter green? Like a shade or two brighter. Nothing overly dramatic. Otherwise, I'm happy with it.  Not sure when I'll pay you though, simply because I feel like I never catch you when you're actually on. XD



Absolutely! Sorry I didn't see this until today--I was at a friends house. I'll go ahead and add the black gem the in game crown has, but let me know if you want them a different color! Sorry I forgot about those! I'll do the eyes as well.

I *just* fixed my sleeping schedule! I should be online from like 9am-4:30pm ish, but I have work from 5-11pm and I'll probably go to bed after my shift :s Would you be free during that time?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is this any better? I'm not sure if you want side stones or not--the in game crown doesn't have them so I just did the single stone. 


Spoiler: edited pic


----------



## Kasuralixa

Hey all ^^ I just thought I'd let you guys know that I'm going in for surgery tomorrow and depending on how well or not that goes, I might be taking a few days off from commissions. I've no idea what to expect pain-wise from the surgery or how coherent I'll be, so it's probably best that I don't paint when I'm on so much post-surgery medicine. It shouldn't be more than a couple days though, so no worries! I'm gonna try to get as much commission progress done as I can tonight! ^^


----------



## Kasuralixa

Okay guys, I should be back to normal commission-wise! I finally feel better (thanks to meds) ^^ Please note though that I'm going to be on a break from July 8th-22nd, and after that I'm only going to be doing 2-3 commissions a week. I put it in the main post under the first paragraph with the update in bold!

Moving on, Oblivia, here's your commission ^^ I accidentally painted it on the base layer instead of a separate layer, so I can't really change the background :/ Is that okay? And are the features okay? I tried to base it as closely off of the Nayru drawing as possible. Also, I made the resolution a pretty big size so you can crop it to be as close to the face as you'd like, or I can crop it for you.



Spoiler: EDIT: Finished


----------



## Melissa-Crossing

Oooh! I would love to be added to the waitlist!
Person being drawn: my mayor 
Type of drawing: Hyperrealistic Portrait
Eye Color: Green
Hair Color: Blue
Outfit Reference: Shirt: Pink Tank from Gracie, Shorts: White lace from Gracie, Thick glasses, and Crown (Sandals for shoes!)
Pose information: Regular
Payment offer: 1.75 mil, astrological items, and cabin items, if still needed. If not then, 2.5 mil!
Any extra information or details: N/A

I would like to order another, so PM me about it! Thanks!


----------



## Kasuralixa

Adding you now, and I PMd you about the other order ^^


----------



## Kasuralixa

Hey everyone! My break is over so I'm back to doing commissions like usual. You can read the specifics in the updated shop description but in short I'll only be taking two commissions at a time as I'm extremely busy balancing a busy personal life with my health! Thank you all for your patience and understanding! If you have any questions please PM me and I'll respond as soon as possible ^^ I'll be online for a while later as I'll be working on a commission so I can respond to everything then


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Gosh me me me. I'll fill out a form now. ^^

People Being Drawn: My OC Evelyn
Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): Realistic (Full Body) Portrait if Full Bodies aren't accepted.
Eye Color: Red with a Purple Shine
Hair Color: Emerald
Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pose information: If you accept realism Full Bodies than I'd love her to be in a empowering pose.
Payment Offer: 5 million for the portrait. 10 million or more if you'll allow the full body
Any Extra Information/Details:
Her wings are purple with red outlines, her main colors are red, black and purple and her earings have green emblem oh and her Tiara has 4 emblems, 2 being silver and 2 being red. ^^


----------



## BungoTheElf

I'd like to be placed on the waiting list please~

People Being Drawn: two oc's 0:
Type of Drawing: chibi
Eye Color: (info in sta.sh)
Hair Color: -
Outfit reference: froggie (x) lolli (x)
Pose information: maybe just next to each other or a high five or piece signs? O:
Payment Offer: 1.5 mil
Any Extra Information/Details: nonee :D


----------



## Axeler137

Mind putting me on the waiting list?


----------



## Kasuralixa

I've added you all to the waiting list! As you probably know, It'll take a bit longer than usual to cycle and complete the commissions. Also, Axeler, could you make sure to PM me or post your commission request form when you're ready? Thank you! ^^


----------



## Axeler137

Kasuralixa said:


> I've added you all to the waiting list! As you probably know, It'll take a bit longer than usual to cycle and complete the commissions. Also, Axeler, could you make sure to PM me or post your commission request form when you're ready? Thank you! ^^



People Being Drawn: My Mayor, James
Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): hyperrealistic
Eye Color: Brown
Hair Color: Black 
Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): (x), (x), (x), (x)
Pose information: Just chilling, nothing wild or crazy
Payment Offer: 3 Mil(?), willing to go up!
Any Extra Information/Details: please ask questions! I am horrible at requesting, maybe because I'm not picky!

Thanks again!


----------



## Twinrova

H, I'd love to be put on the waiting list, if possible!


----------



## Kasuralixa

Twinrova said:


> H, I'd love to be put on the waiting list, if possible!



Absolutely! Just be sure to PM me or post your order before its time for me to do your commission ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

can I ask if your accepting my order as a Full Body or a portrait? just curious. Thanks for accepting regardless kasu. ^^


----------



## pengutango

Hey Kasuralixa, pretty sure I paid you as you did send me the finished version over PM. :3 Glad you're feeling better though. Take it easy and don't overwork yourself.


----------



## Twinrova

Ok, I'll post it now so I don't forget.

People Being Drawn: 



Spoiler: My mayor







Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): ooh I can't decide  I think chibi! (but the hypperrealistc style is so pretty too)
Eye Color: Green
Hair Color: Dark brown
Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): 



Spoiler: qr code dress





She's also wearing blue ribbon, white stockings, and shearling boots.


Pose information: I don't know, just looking cute/pretty lol! 
Payment Offer: 3mil
Any Extra Information/Details: None!

Thank you! <3


----------



## Kasuralixa

Twinrova said:


> Ok, I'll post it now so I don't forget.
> 
> People Being Drawn:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My mayor
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 58164View attachment 58165
> 
> 
> Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): ooh I can't decide  I think chibi! (but the hypperrealistc style is so pretty too)
> Eye Color: Green
> Hair Color: Dark brown
> Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable):
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: qr code dress
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 58166
> 
> She's also wearing blue ribbon, white stockings, and shearling boots.
> 
> 
> Pose information: I don't know, just looking cute/pretty lol!
> Payment Offer: 3mil
> Any Extra Information/Details: None!
> 
> Thank you! <3



Thank you for the info! I'll mark your commission as chibi but you can change it anytime before your commision cycle becomes my active one. ^^


----------



## ryan88

People Being Drawn: my mayor. Ref in sig
Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): hyperrrealistic
Eye Color: blue like hair but please draw with glasses on!
Hair Color: ref sheet
Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): ref sheet
Pose information: a simple pose.
Payment Offer: 100 TBT
Any Extra Information/Details: can we pay TBT?


----------



## Music_123

can i be added to the waiting list?


----------



## Stepheroo

People Being Drawn: Mayor, Rod the jock mouse
Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): Chibi
Eye Color: Green
Hair Color: I know the picture has white hair, but can you make it light brown, I need to update my references.
Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable):
Pose information: Rod giving my mayor a bouquet of flowers or me giving him a kiss on the cheek, or something. Just cutesy. And if I can hold a watering can (golden or regular, idc), then that'd be legit.
Payment Offer: 1.7 million bells. Unless you take tbt.
Any Extra Information/Details: I really, really like how you drew this [x], this [x], and this [x] by the way. I love Maleficent.


Spoiler: References



View attachment 59577View attachment 59578View attachment 59579View attachment 59580View attachment 59581View attachment 59582View attachment 59583










Waiting list, please. <3 Your art is very nice.


----------



## Kasuralixa

pengutango said:


> Hey Kasuralixa, pretty sure I paid you as you did send me the finished version over PM. :3 Glad you're feeling better though. Take it easy and don't overwork yourself.


Hey! Sorry, I must have forgotten to update it--thanks for letting me know! And thank you--I'm trying not to ^^



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> can I ask if your accepting my order as a Full Body or a portrait? just curious. Thanks for accepting regardless kasu. ^^


I accepted it as a portrait--I don't really do full bodies as they take extremely long and I don't have a lot of time right now :s Even on the days I feel good I don't think I'd be able to stay at my pc long enough to do them before I'd get sick ;-; Sorry!



Music_123 said:


> can i be added to the waiting list?


Absolutely! Just be sure to post/pm your order before I reach yours! As to all the other orders, I'm adding them now!



ryan88 said:


> People Being Drawn: my mayor. Ref in sig
> Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): hyperrrealistic
> Eye Color: blue like hair but please draw with glasses on!
> Hair Color: ref sheet
> Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): ref sheet
> Pose information: a simple pose.
> Payment Offer: 100 TBT
> Any Extra Information/Details: can we pay TBT?


Ryan, I don't accept TBT bells :s sorry! Feel free to PM me if you want to talk further, otherwise please tell me your offer in animal crossing bells. Thanks!


----------



## Music_123

People Being Drawn: my oc: http://a988.deviantart.com/art/Ayame-Movie-Visual-471670456
Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): chibi
Eye Color: gray
Hair Color: white
Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...962_720638321327685_7586526311401323021_n.jpg    (first one)
Pose information: a peace sign
Payment Offer: 1.7 mil?
Any Extra Information/Details: is this good enough??


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Ok that's perfectly fine. Can't wait.


----------



## Kasuralixa

Music_123 said:


> People Being Drawn: my oc: http://a988.deviantart.com/art/Ayame-Movie-Visual-471670456
> Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): chibi
> Eye Color: gray
> Hair Color: white
> Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...962_720638321327685_7586526311401323021_n.jpg    (first one)
> Pose information: a peace sign
> Payment Offer: 1.7 mil?
> Any Extra Information/Details: is this good enough??



This is fine! So you want the oc in the ref pic in the outfit in the outfit pic--right? You don't want the outfit that shes wearing in the ref pic? They seem different--I just want to get it right.



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Ok that's perfectly fine. Can't wait.



Yay ^^ Maybe some day when I'm better and have more time I can try a full body!


----------



## Music_123

sorry for the confusion, i want the oc to wear this one http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...962_720638321327685_7586526311401323021_n.jpg


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Woot Woot. When you draw her I would like her to have her wings incorporated in some way. ^^


----------



## Stepheroo

Stepheroo said:


> People Being Drawn: Mayor, Rod the jock mouse
> Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): Chibi
> Eye Color: Green
> Hair Color: I know the picture has white hair, but can you make it light brown, I need to update my references.
> Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable):
> Pose information: Rod giving my mayor a bouquet of flowers or me giving him a kiss on the cheek, or something. Just cutesy. And if I can hold a watering can (golden or regular, idc), then that'd be legit.
> Payment Offer: 1.7 million bells. Unless you take tbt.
> Any Extra Information/Details: I really, really like how you drew this [x], this [x], and this [x] by the way. I love Maleficent.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: References
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59577View attachment 59578View attachment 59579View attachment 59580View attachment 59581View attachment 59582View attachment 59583
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting list, please. <3 Your art is very nice.



I edited the references. I'd like her hair to be brown, please. <3 I still kept the white-haired reference because it makes the outfit really clear. Thanks sooo much! <3


----------



## Kasuralixa

Music_123 said:


> sorry for the confusion, i want the oc to wear this one http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...962_720638321327685_7586526311401323021_n.jpg


Alright ^^ I just wanted to make sure!



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Woot Woot. When you draw her I would like her to have her wings incorporated in some way. ^^


I'm thinking something like folded wings, but with one wrapped around her and her head at an angle almost nestled into it. Like this statue but less of an extreme angle and head tilt. Also, are her wings feathered or are they like bat wings?



Stepheroo said:


> I edited the references. I'd like her hair to be brown, please. <3 I still kept the white-haired reference because it makes the outfit really clear. Thanks sooo much! <3


I've noted for the hair to be brown ^^ No problem!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Yes yes yes!! That would be amazing, also her wings are more bat like but if you feel more comfortable doing them feather like than that's ok with me, but their bat like normally. Bat like would probably be easier to do since the red outlines on her purple wings would be easier to follow. ^^


----------



## Kasuralixa

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Yes yes yes!! That would be amazing, also her wings are more bat like but if you feel more comfortable doing them feather like than that's ok with me, but their bat like normally. Bat like would probably be easier to do since the red outlines on her purple wings would be easier to follow. ^^



Yeah, batlike would definitely be easier for the style and theme of the character (and I hate painting feathers). Glad you like the idea ^^ Any thoughts on background?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Something mystical and edgy? Not sure on specifics though. Have anything in mind? You can p.m me if you want. ^^


----------



## Kasuralixa

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Something mystical and edgy? Not sure on specifics though. Have anything in mind? You can p.m me if you want. ^^



Hmm.. I'll think about it. I'll pm you when I come up with a solid idea--I've got a few ones but I need to work out the specifics.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Great!! Thanks kasu, can't wait to hear what you come up with. ^^


----------



## Kasuralixa

Hey everyone! Important update, I've changed my payment process! You can read the details in OP but the short version is that _all_ commissions must be paid for before I reach them! I'm sorry to do this, and if you have items you need to order I understand a delay on _some_ of it, but bells must reach me before I reach your commission! I've had some people take my commissions and run and that can _not_ happen!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Stupid greedy idiots!!! Sorry that happened Kasu!! I can pay for mine tonight or tomorrow if you'd like. ^^


----------



## Melissa-Crossing

Kasuralixa said:


> Hey everyone! Important update, I've changed my payment process! You can read the details in OP but the short version is that _all_ commissions must be paid for before I reach them! I'm sorry to do this, and if you have items you need to order I understand a delay on _some_ of it, but bells must reach me before I reach your commission! I've had some people take my commissions and run and that can _not_ happen!



I can definetly pay for both of my commissions tomorrow. (Almost 11 pm here!)

I dont understand why people would not pay. It's literally stealing. (Well.. to me anyways..lol!) Sorry that happened to you! If they don't pay in a week or dont try to find a date, you should give them a negative rating!


----------



## Stepheroo

Stepheroo said:


> People Being Drawn: Mayor, Rod the jock mouse
> Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): Chibi
> Eye Color: Green
> Hair Color: I know the picture has white hair, but can you make it light brown, I need to update my references.
> Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable):
> Pose information: Rod giving my mayor a bouquet of flowers or me giving him a kiss on the cheek, or something. Just cutesy. And if I can hold a watering can (golden or regular, idc), then that'd be legit.
> Payment Offer: 1.7 million bells. Unless you take tbt.
> Any Extra Information/Details: I really, really like how you drew this [x], this [x], and this [x] by the way. I love Maleficent.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: References
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59577View attachment 59578View attachment 59579View attachment 59580View attachment 59581View attachment 59582View attachment 59583
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting list, please. <3 Your art is very nice.



I can pay you anytime. Should we wait until it gets closer to my commiss date though? Sept 10? <3


----------



## Kasuralixa

I thought about the new payment plan and looked at other shops and I'm removing the weekly grouping thing. It doesn't make sense for me to wait 2 weeks to start someone's commission if I'm skipping the current ones because they aren't paid for. I'll just do them in order of who pays first that way I don't make you guys needlessly wait. I wrote out the details in OP.

Is anyone online right now to pay? I'll be online for a little bit longer ^^


----------



## Stepheroo

Kasuralixa said:


> I thought about the new payment plan and looked at other shops and I'm removing the weekly grouping thing. It doesn't make sense for me to wait 2 weeks to start someone's commission if I'm skipping the current ones because they aren't paid for. I'll just do them in order of who pays first that way I don't make you guys needlessly wait. I wrote out the details in OP.
> 
> Is anyone online right now to pay? I'll be online for a little bit longer ^^



I'm online! <3


----------



## Kasuralixa

Awesome ^^ Let me boot up ACNL and add you! I'll let you know when my gates are open.


----------



## Stepheroo

Kasuralixa said:


> Awesome ^^ Let me boot up ACNL and add you! I'll let you know when my gates are open.



Alrighty! Adding your FC now. <3


----------



## Kasuralixa

Gates are open ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Replied to your p.m. and I'll also pay now. At least that means I get to have my commission before the others that haven't payed. ^_^


----------



## Kasuralixa

My gates are already open for Stepheroo so feel free to drop by now! And yeah, you two will be the first commissions I'll do ^^


----------



## Stepheroo

Kasuralixa said:


> Gates are open ^^



on way now!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

I'll wait for you guys to finish trading. Kasu let me know once your ready for me. ^^


----------



## Melissa-Crossing

I can pay as well! I will bring over the bells first (4 mil, I believe!) And then the astrological items! I will wait as well!


----------



## Stepheroo

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> I'll wait for you guys to finish trading. Kasu let me know once your ready for me. ^^



I am leaving now.


----------



## Kasuralixa

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> I'll wait for you guys to finish trading. Kasu let me know once your ready for me. ^^


Just messaged you in AC ^^ You can come now!




Melissa-Crossing said:


> I can pay as well! I will bring over the bells first (4 mil, I believe!) And then the astrological items! I will wait as well!


I just PM'd you about this xD I'll add you after Drew gets done paying ^^ Is that the payment for both commissions (the mayor and yourself)? I just want to make sure ^^


----------



## Stepheroo

Wait, we can have two commissions? ;n; Nah, I'll just wait hnnng.


----------



## Melissa-Crossing

Kasuralixa said:


> Just messaged you in AC ^^ You can come now!
> 
> 
> 
> I just PM'd you about this xD I'll add you after Drew gets done paying ^^ Is that the payment for both commissions (the mayor and yourself)? I just want to make sure ^^


yes! I didn't have the cabin items, so will you like me to raise it to 4.5 mil?


----------



## Kasuralixa

Stepheroo said:


> Wait, we can have two commissions? ;n; Nah, I'll just wait hnnng.



Yeah! You can request as much as you want at a time, but I appreciate it being kept to 1-2 so that other people get a chance as well. Just let me know if you ever want another ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Melissa-Crossing said:


> yes! I didn't have the cabin items, so will you like me to raise it to 4.5 mil?



If you'd like you can raise it and get it all done with now, but I have no problem waiting for the cabin items as well ^^


----------



## Melissa-Crossing

Kasuralixa said:


> Yeah! You can request as much as you want at a time, but I appreciate it being kept to 1-2 so that other people get a chance as well. Just let me know if you ever want another ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you'd like you can raise it and get it all done with now, but I have no problem waiting for the cabin items as well ^^



I will raise it!   I have you added!


----------



## K a y K a y

Oooooh gosh! Your art is gorgeous! If I fill an order form may I be put on your waiting list??


----------



## Stepheroo

I couldn't resist... I'm trash. *sobbing*

-----
People Being Drawn: Myself
Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): Hyperreal
Eye Color: Hazel
Hair Color: Light brown
Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): This shirt please, since I own it, just no pics of me in it on my laptop yet [x].
Pose information: Just a bust, like all your other hyperreals.
Payment Offer: 2.5 million
Any Extra Information/Details: If you can make me yawn, or just look super tired/lazy that'd be cool, since that's me 24/7 if not it's fine. Oh, and I have a diamond stud on my right cartilage, idk if you can see it in the photos or not.


Spoiler: references










-----

And will you be on tomorrow? I can't pay right now, because my mom just got home and is throwing up so I had to put my DS away and now I'll have to go mobile while I go lay in bed with her to watch her. ;n;


----------



## Kasuralixa

Melissa-Crossing said:


> I will raise it!   I have you added!


We just finished! I've added you and my gates are open ^^



Zaidaa said:


> Oooooh gosh! Your art is gorgeous! If I fill an order form may I be put on your waiting list??


Absolutely!


----------



## Melissa-Crossing

Kasuralixa said:


> We just finished! I've added you and my gates are open ^^
> 
> 
> Absolutely!



On my way!  I will need to take trips to the abd! And if I happen to just be standing still, it means that my baby brother was crying!


----------



## Kasuralixa

Stepheroo said:


> I couldn't resist... I'm trash. *sobbing*
> 
> -----
> People Being Drawn: Myself
> Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): Hyperreal
> Eye Color: Hazel
> Hair Color: Light brown
> Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): This shirt please, since I own it, just no pics of me in it on my laptop yet [x].
> Pose information: Just a bust, like all your other hyperreals.
> Payment Offer: 2.5 million
> Any Extra Information/Details: If you can make me yawn, or just look super tired/lazy that'd be cool, since that's me 24/7 if not it's fine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: references
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60874
> View attachment 60876
> 
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> And will you be on tomorrow? I can't pay right now, because my mom just got home and is throwing up so I had to put my DS away and now I'll have to go mobile while I go lay in bed with her to watch her. ;n;


Aww you're not trash--I appreciate all the commissions I get ^^ I should be online in the evening tomorrow, like 7PM EDT+ so just pm me tomorrow and I'll give you a definite time. I can absolutely do a tired facial expression, btw, and I hope your mom feels better!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Thanks again Kasu! Can't wait for the commish. ^_^


----------



## Stepheroo

Kasuralixa said:


> Aww you're not trash--I appreciate all the commissions I get ^^ I should be online in the evening tomorrow, like 7PM EDT+ so just pm me tomorrow and I'll give you a definite time. I can absolutely do a tired facial expression, btw, and I hope your mom feels better!



Great I will totally be on then! Thanks so much! <3


----------



## Kasuralixa

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Thanks again Kasu! Can't wait for the commish. ^_^





Stepheroo said:


> Great I will totally be on then! Thanks so much! <3



No problem guys ^^ Thank you for being so nice about the new payment thing! It means a lot ^^


----------



## Melissa-Crossing

Thank you so much! 

<3


----------



## K a y K a y

?People Being Drawn: Myself ^_^
?Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): Hyperrealistic
?Eye Color: Dark Brown
?Hair Color: Brown with Blonde highlights
?Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): 



Spoiler: Yellow sweater in this picture








Sweater hanging off shoulder also please ^_^


?Pose information: Slight smile/grin, just a bust like your other hyperrealistics (If that makes sense) with the sweater hanging off the shoulder
?Payment Offer: 2.5 million AC bells
?Any Extra Information/Details: May I PM you a reference link rather than posting it here??


----------



## Kasuralixa

Zaidaa said:


> •People Being Drawn: Myself ^_^
> •Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): Hyperrealistic
> •Eye Color: Dark Brown
> •Hair Color: Brown with Blonde highlights
> •Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable):
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Yellow sweater in this picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweater hanging off shoulder also please ^_^
> 
> 
> •Pose information: Slight smile/grin, just a bust like your other hyperrealistics (If that makes sense) with the sweater hanging off the shoulder
> •Payment Offer: 2.5 million AC bells
> •Any Extra Information/Details: May I PM you a reference link rather than posting it here??



I got your PM ^^ Everything is fine, but do you want the necklace in the outfit ref? Or just the sweater? Other than that everything looks good!


----------



## Pearls

Could I get one please?

    People Being Drawn: My Mayor
    Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): Chibi
    Eye Color:Blue
    Hair Color: Blonde 
    Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): 
    Pose information: Anything cute 
    Payment Offer: 1.5m? If that's too low I can go higher
    Any Extra Information/Details: 

Thanks!


----------



## Axeler137

Hey! When is the next time you are available? And how much do I owe you?


----------



## Music_123

oh! when do i give you the money?


----------



## K a y K a y

Kasuralixa said:


> I got your PM ^^ Everything is fine, but do you want the necklace in the outfit ref? Or just the sweater? Other than that everything looks good!



The necklace isn't needed no ^_^ Thank you so much xD
*EDIT:* Also, I can give you the full payment whenever ^_^


----------



## Kasuralixa

Hey everyone! Sorry I wasn't able to get online until now >_<



Music_123 said:


> oh! when do i give you the money?


Its up to you, but the sooner you give it to me the sooner I move your commission to the confirmed commissions list! So it doesn't really matter if you take your time, but itll take longer for me to get to your commission.



Axeler137 said:


> Hey! When is the next time you are available? And how much do I owe you?



Your original offer is 3m, is that still okay? And I dunno when I'll actually be online >_< School just started and my sleep schedule is crazy so I don't really have a definite window when I'll be up. When are you usually online? I can just make sure to be awake/online then.



GoldieJoan said:


> Could I get one please?
> 
> People Being Drawn: My Mayor
> Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): Chibi
> Eye Color:Blue
> Hair Color: Blonde
> Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): View attachment 61607
> Pose information: Anything cute
> Payment Offer: 1.5m? If that's too low I can go higher
> Any Extra Information/Details:
> 
> Thanks!



I'll add you to the waiting list now ^^



Zaidaa said:


> The necklace isn't needed no ^_^ Thank you so much xD
> *EDIT:* Also, I can give you the full payment whenever ^_^



Alright ^^ Just let me know when you're usually online or give me a certain day/time! ^^


----------



## K a y K a y

Kasuralixa said:


> Alright ^^ Just let me know when you're usually online or give me a certain day/time! ^^



I'm online on and off throughout the day, haha.. Usually afternoons I'm free more. My time zone is CST(CAN) : Current time is 8:49am ^_^


----------



## tinybears

People Being Drawn: OC <:


Spoiler: ref















Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): hyper-realistic 
Eye Color: see ref
Hair Color: see ref
Outfit reference: you can draw her with her hood down if it's easier <: 
Payment Offer: 3m? 
Any Extra Information/Details: thank you <<:


----------



## Kasuralixa

Zaidaa said:


> I'm online on and off throughout the day, haha.. Usually afternoons I'm free more. My time zone is CST(CAN) : Current time is 8:49am ^_^



I have a few things to do today but I should be free in the afternoon. I've just gotta get some stuff sorted with school and go to the shops so it shouldn't take *too* long. I'll PM you after all that to see if you're online ^^



tinybears said:


> People Being Drawn: OC <:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ref
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): hyper-realistic
> Eye Color: see ref
> Hair Color: see ref
> Outfit reference: you can draw her with her hood down if it's easier <:
> Payment Offer: 3m?
> Any Extra Information/Details: thank you <<:



I'll add you to the list right now! And I can draw her with her hood up, it's no problem!


----------



## Melonyy

If you're still accepting..

*People Being Drawn:* Ref
*Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc):* I want the style you did for Pengutango in your Art blog and I also want a chibi if you can
*Eye Color:* In ref
*Hair Color:* In ref
*Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable):* In ref
*Pose information:* anything
*Payment Offer:*2mil
aries rocking chair
aluminum briefcase
black veil 
box of tissues
elegant hat
geisha wig
x3 giant-clam shell
girl's day updo 
x5 Red, White, and Pink carnations
20 white-azalea start 
*Any Extra Information/Details:*


----------



## Kasuralixa

MayorMelony said:


> If you're still accepting..
> 
> *People Being Drawn:* Ref
> *Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc):* I want the style you did for Pengutango in your Art blog and I also want a chibi if you can
> *Eye Color:* In ref
> *Hair Color:* In ref
> *Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable):* In ref
> *Pose information:* anything
> *Payment Offer:*2mil
> aries rocking chair
> aluminum briefcase
> black veil
> box of tissues
> elegant hat
> geisha wig
> x3 giant-clam shell
> girl's day updo
> x5 Red, White, and Pink carnations
> 20 white-azalea start
> *Any Extra Information/Details:*



I don't do my hyperrealistic style in chibi form, it's either or. So do you want a chibi or a hyperrealistic portrait? I also have the aries rocking chair so you don't have to give me that ^^


----------



## tinybears

Kasuralixa said:


> ~


ahh fab if you wanna vm me when you're free to trade i'd appreciate it <:


----------



## K a y K a y

Kasuralixa said:


> I have a few things to do today but I should be free in the afternoon. I've just gotta get some stuff sorted with school and go to the shops so it shouldn't take *too* long. I'll PM you after all that to see if you're online ^^



Sounds good to me! ^_^ Thank you! A PM would be great <3


----------



## Melonyy

Kasuralixa said:


> I don't do my hyperrealistic style in chibi form, it's either or. So do you want a chibi or a hyperrealistic portrait? I also have the aries rocking chair so you don't have to give me that ^^



I was actually requesting 2 arts(A hyperrealistic and chibi) sorry if I word my things wrong..If you can do both of the arts then I'll pay what I mentioned in my other post.


----------



## Axeler137

Kasuralixa said:


> Your original offer is 3m, is that still okay? And I dunno when I'll actually be online >_< School just started and my sleep schedule is crazy so I don't really have a definite window when I'll be up. When are you usually online? I can just make sure to be awake/online then.



That's fine! I might be on later tonight if I have stable enough wifi! Around 9-10 CST.
I'll post here if I'm free. What method do you prefer?


----------



## Kasuralixa

tinybears said:


> ahh fab if you wanna vm me when you're free to trade i'd appreciate it <:


Alright, I'll try to VM you when I see you online as well but if not I'll just let you know when I'll be online for a while.



Zaidaa said:


> Sounds good to me! ^_^ Thank you! A PM would be great <3


I've pretty much got to do the same thing again today (wasn't able to yesterday) so I'll PM you later. I'm hoping I'll be home by afternoon but it might not be til evening.



MayorMelony said:


> I was actually requesting 2 arts(A hyperrealistic and chibi) sorry if I word my things wrong..If you can do both of the arts then I'll pay what I mentioned in my other post.


Oh! Sorry about that, I absolutely can do both. And you want a chibi and a hyperrealistic portrait of the same reference, right?



Axeler137 said:


> That's fine! I might be on later tonight if I have stable enough wifi! Around 9-10 CST.
> I'll post here if I'm free. What method do you prefer?


Are you online right now? I'll be on for a bit while I do homework. And either dropping or retail is fine to me, so it's up to you.


----------



## Noodles_

May I be wait listed? I'll be ready to pay whenever you become available also.

People Being Drawn: Myself
Type of Drawing: hyper realistic (I would love something like this!)
Hair Color: Teal
Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): Anything
Pose information: Anything
Payment Offer: 4 million Bells
Any Extra Information/Details: Reference


If I can request two commissions, I would also love a chibi for an extra 3 million. So in total 7 million bells.


----------



## Kasuralixa

Noodles_ said:


> May I be wait listed? I'll be ready to pay whenever you become available also.
> 
> People Being Drawn: Myself
> Type of Drawing: hyper realistic (I would love something like this!)
> Hair Color: Teal
> Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): Anything
> Pose information: Anything
> Payment Offer: 4 million Bells
> Any Extra Information/Details: Reference
> 
> 
> If I can request two commissions, I would also love a chibi for an extra 3 million. So in total 7 million bells.



I'll add you to the waiting list as both hyper and chibi ^^ But I'm just about to sign off, so I'll check back later to see if you're online!


----------



## K a y K a y

Kasuralixa said:


> I've pretty much got to do the same thing again today (wasn't able to yesterday) so I'll PM you later. I'm hoping I'll be home by afternoon but it might not be til evening.



That's totally fine ^_^ I ended up being pretty busy today anyways xD


----------



## Noodles_

Kasuralixa said:


> I'll add you to the waiting list as both hyper and chibi ^^ But I'm just about to sign off, so I'll check back later to see if you're online!



Perfect! Thanks for adding me to the wait list!! 

I'll be up until 3AM EST. Feel free to message me when you're ready for me to drop off the monies.


----------



## Melonyy

Kasuralixa said:


> Oh! Sorry about that, I absolutely can do both. And you want a chibi and a hyperrealistic portrait of the same reference, right?



It's okay, and yes the same reference

EDIT: I have all the stuff ready..let me know when you can trade
If I don't reply back here PM/VM me


----------



## Kasuralixa

Sorry I wasn't online all weekend--my brother was leaving for college so things were hectic! I may not be able to be online much this week as well as it's my birthday on Wednesday so I know my family is going to try to force me to do things with them and leave the house. Lately, though, I've been on my PC around 6/7AM when I first wake up to do homework. After that I check my phone periodically to see if any of you PM me or VM me, so if anyone would like to trade today please PM or VM me a time you'll be free ^^

EDIT: I should also be on in the afternoon to work on a commission but my replies will be scattered since I fullscreen photoshop. I'll try to remember to check TBT while working on it though ^^


----------



## Noodles_

YAY! Happy early Birthday!!!

I hope you have a great birthday, full of festivities (and embarrassment), from your parents! ^_^




And I can pay you whenever you would like after this week since you will be busy! I don't mind.


----------



## Kasuralixa

Noodles_ said:


> YAY! Happy early Birthday!!!
> 
> I hope you have a great birthday, full of festivities (and embarrassment), from your parents! ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I can pay you whenever you would like after this week since you will be busy! I don't mind.




Thank you so much! ^^ I'll be online in a few hrs to do a commission so we could do it then if you'd like/if youre still online.


----------



## Noodles_

Kasuralixa said:


> Thank you so much! ^^ I'll be online in a few hrs to do a commission so we could do it then if you'd like/if youre still online.



Message me when you become available. I'm currently at work so I may or may not be free depending on the busyness of work. So I apologize in advance if I don't respond! >_<


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Happy Early Birthday Kasu!! Which commission are you currently on? ^^


----------



## emmatheweirdo

*Oh my gosh! These are absolutely gorgeous <3 I would loooove to have one! 

People Being Drawn: Mayor Emma
Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): Hyper-realistic please!
Eye Color: Black
Hair Color: Dark blue
Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): I can't find the QR code anymore, but I will attach a reference sheet c:
Payment Offer: 2.5 million
Any Extra Information/Details: Her personality is very reserved and quiet. She enjoys gardening and reading. Not sure if that helps with the pose or expression, but cx


If possible, I'd like to order another one c: 

People Being Drawn: Zach and Emma (Pokemon characters)
Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): Chibi c:
Eye Color: I'll attach a link to references
Hair Color: "
Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): "
Pose information: Holding hands and him kissing her cheek
Payment Offer: 1.5 mil
Any Extra Information/Details: They're both suuuper nerdy. If possible, could you add glasses to the girl? Brown chunky ones to match the color of her boots please c: Also, she is slightly taller than him c:
*


Spoiler: Here are the references





Spoiler: Mayor Emma












*Zach and Emma*​



*Thank you soooooo much! I'm available for payment as soon as you are c:*​


----------



## Kasuralixa

Noodles_ said:


> Message me when you become available. I'm currently at work so I may or may not be free depending on the busyness of work. So I apologize in advance if I don't respond! >_<


I wont be on my pc for another hour or so. Will you be available then? I could also come back online when youre off of work ^^



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Happy Early Birthday Kasu!! Which commission are you currently on? ^^


Thank you ^^ I'm finishing up Stepheroo's today. Sorry I wasnt able to do it sooner >_< I've had a busy weekend.


emmatheweirdo said:


> *Oh my gosh! These are absolutely gorgeous <3 I would loooove to have one!
> 
> People Being Drawn: Mayor Emma
> Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): Hyper-realistic please!
> Eye Color: Black
> Hair Color: Dark blue
> Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): I can't find the QR code anymore, but I will attach a reference sheet c:
> Payment Offer: 2.5 million
> Any Extra Information/Details: Her personality is very reserved and quiet. She enjoys gardening and reading. Not sure if that helps with the pose or expression, but cx
> 
> 
> If possible, I'd like to order another one c:
> 
> People Being Drawn: Zach and Emma (Pokemon characters)
> Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): Chibi c:
> Eye Color: I'll attach a link to references
> Hair Color: "
> Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): "
> Pose information: Holding hands and him kissing her cheek
> Payment Offer: 1.5 mil
> Any Extra Information/Details: They're both suuuper nerdy. If possible, could you add glasses to the girl? Brown chunky ones to match the color of her boots please c: Also, she is slightly taller than him c:
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here are the references
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mayor Emma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zach and Emma*​
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank you soooooo much! I'm available for payment as soon as you are c:*​


Absolutely, I'll add you to the list when I'm online and if youre still online in an hour or so you can drop by to drop off the payment then ^^


----------



## Noodles_

I'll be available after 9PM EST if that's okay with you. If not I'm off tomorrow.


----------



## Kasuralixa

Noodles_ said:


> I'll be available after 9PM EST if that's okay with you. If not I'm off tomorrow.



Tomorrow would probably be better. I've been up since 6AM so I'll be asleep by then @_@


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

No worries Kasu. Don't mind waiting. Good luck on your current commish. ^^


----------



## Kasuralixa

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> No worries Kasu. Don't mind waiting. Good luck on your current commish. ^^



Thanks ^^ I should get started on yours this week but I dunno if I'll be able to finish it. I dont want to rush it but I wont havr a lot of time since its my birthday wednesday and mine and my boyfriend's anniversary saturday :s

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is anyone else online to drop off payment? I might actually sign off early--I just got up to work on my commission and I feel a LOT more dizzy and nauseous than I did lying down @_@ Hopefully I'll be able to get back online later but for now I think I need a nap :s


----------



## Noodles_

Kasuralixa said:


> Tomorrow would probably be better. I've been up since 6AM so I'll be asleep by then @_@



No problem! Message me tomorrow!


----------



## Kasuralixa

Noodles_ said:


> No problem! Message me tomorrow!



Alright! Is any certain time of the day better for you?


----------



## emmatheweirdo

I'm available for payment now c:


----------



## Noodles_

Kasuralixa said:


> Alright! Is any certain time of the day better for you?



Ummmmm.. is about 1PM EST alright for you?


----------



## Kasuralixa

emmatheweirdo said:


> I'm available for payment now c:



I've just added you ^^ let me know when you add me as well so I can open my gates!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noodles_ said:


> Ummmmm.. is about 1PM EST alright for you?



Thats perfect! See you then ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Emma, I dont know if youve gone offline or something but I really really need to lie down now so I'm gonna sign off. If youre online tomorrow let me know and maybe we can do this then ^^


----------



## Melonyy

Hi, just wanted to let you know I PM you


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Dang it, so sorry! I had to finish up cooking dinner. I'll be online tomorrow for sure c:


----------



## tarakdeep

People Being Drawn:my mayor
Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc):chibi
Eye Color:light blue
Hair Color:black
Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable):http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=fp5n3o&s=8#.U_KwaYjn_a-
Pose information:normalPayment Offer:cincda stereo hibiscus clock and 500k is that an OK offer
Any Extra Information/Details:


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

•People Being Drawn: can I get 2? if soooo... her- http://snsdchannel.com/wp-content/u...gram-New-Updates-Selca-Picture-2014.03.03.jpg  and her- http://cdn9.staztic.com/app/a/4038/4038703/seohyun-snsd-2014-wallpaper-1-2-s-307x512.jpg
•Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): hyper realistic
•Eye Color: ref to pics
•Hair Color: ref to pics
•Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable):
•Pose information: kawaii <3
•Payment Offer: umm 5 million bells?
•Any Extra Information/Details: Can you make it look kinda like your avatar? If you do that I can add .5 million more


----------



## Kasuralixa

MayorMelony said:


> Hi, just wanted to let you know I PM you


I got your PM ^^ I'll be online in like an hour and a half (1:00) as planned for drop offs so we can do it then!



emmatheweirdo said:


> Dang it, so sorry! I had to finish up cooking dinner. I'll be online tomorrow for sure c:


Sorry I couldn't stay online >_< I ended up feeling really sick so its probably for the better. Like I said, I'll be on exclusively for drop offs at 1PM so if you're online at that time we can do it then ^^



tarakdeep said:


> People Being Drawn:my mayor
> Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc):chibi
> Eye Color:light blue
> Hair Color:black
> Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable):http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=fp5n3o&s=8#.U_KwaYjn_a-
> Pose information:normalPayment Offer:cincda stereo hibiscus clock and 500k is that an OK offer
> Any Extra Information/Details:


I'll add you when I get to my PC ^^



Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> •People Being Drawn: can I get 2? if soooo... her- http://snsdchannel.com/wp-content/u...gram-New-Updates-Selca-Picture-2014.03.03.jpg  and her- http://cdn9.staztic.com/app/a/4038/4038703/seohyun-snsd-2014-wallpaper-1-2-s-307x512.jpg
> •Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): hyper realistic
> •Eye Color: ref to pics
> •Hair Color: ref to pics
> •Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable):
> •Pose information: kawaii <3
> •Payment Offer: umm 5 million bells?
> •Any Extra Information/Details: Can you make it look kinda like your avatar? If you do that I can add .5 million more


Do you mean two hyper realistic portraits or two people in one? I don't do multiple person portraits but you are allowed up to 2 commissions.
Also, my avatar isn't a painting  its a portrait  shot of me by one of my close friends, so I don't really know how to paint it like that :s


----------



## Droogie

Omg I want your art but you have so many requests *^* Good luck!


----------



## Mercedes

Hey! I just gotta find my game ;-; misplaced it,


----------



## Hyperpesta

Hey! I will surely request when i get the bells! , My question is though, How many wishlist items would you need to be eligible for the discount ?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Kasuralixa said:


> Do you mean two hyper realistic portraits or two people in one? I don't do multiple person portraits but you are allowed up to 2 commissions.
> Also, my avatar isn't a painting  its a portrait  shot of me by one of my close friends, so I don't really know how to paint it like that :s



Oh ok  and two separate portraits


----------



## Noodles_

I'm available now for the payment, feel free to PM/VM when you are ready!


----------



## Kasuralixa

Droogie said:


> Omg I want your art but you have so many requests *^* Good luck!


Thank you ^^ A lot of my requests arent paid for so honestly if you really want something you should still say so 



Luckypinch said:


> Hey! I just gotta find my game ;-; misplaced it,


Let me know when you find it, then!



J o s h said:


> Hey! I will surely request when i get the bells! , My question is though, How many wishlist items would you need to be eligible for the discount ?


Around 5 or so items would be fine--most of my wishlist items are rare so I understand if you can't get a lot of them.




Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Oh ok  and two separate portraits


Alright, I'll put you down for two then ^^




Noodles_ said:


> I'm available now for the payment, feel free to PM/VM when you are ready!


I just got online. I'll VM you when I've added you and my gates are open ^^


----------



## Droogie

Well if you're interested, I would love some art of my OC c:
clicky

There's a bunch of information about her under the picture, and I love multiple interpretations of OCs, so if you feel inspired, please draw her! ^^
I have plenty of AC bells so I would be more than happy to pay whatever you would like, more than 2.5mil is easy for me c:


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

I'm available to give you the bells whenever


----------



## Kasuralixa

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> I'm available to give you the bells whenever



I don't see your fc to add you-- what is it? I'll open my gates once we've added one another.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

0h it's 1478 3818 4059

Your town, mine is a mess


----------



## Kasuralixa

Droogie said:


> Well if you're interested, I would love some art of my OC c:
> clicky
> 
> There's a bunch of information about her under the picture, and I love multiple interpretations of OCs, so if you feel inspired, please draw her! ^^
> I have plenty of AC bells so I would be more than happy to pay whatever you would like, more than 2.5mil is easy for me c:



I really love her!  So you'd want a hyper realistic portrait right? I'd absolutely love to paint her for you--shes very unique and interesting! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> 0h it's 1478 3818 4059
> 
> Your town, mine is a mess



I've added you! I'll let you know when my gates are open.


----------



## Droogie

Kasuralixa said:


> I really love her!  So you'd want a hyper realistic portrait right? I'd absolutely love to paint her for you--shes very unique and interesting! ^^



I'd love one! And honestly, you can paint her anyway you like <3 How does 10mil sound? I could drop it all off when you're finished with Cupcakes ^^


----------



## Kasuralixa

Droogie said:


> I'd love one! And honestly, you can paint her anyway you like <3 How does 10mil sound? I could drop it all off when you're finished with Cupcakes ^^



That sounds wonderful ^^ I'll go ahead and add you now. Do you want to pay through retail? That'll probably be easier for you.


----------



## Droogie

Kasuralixa said:


> That sounds wonderful ^^ I'll go ahead and add you now. Do you want to pay through retail? That'll probably be easier for you.



Retail would be great ^^ Let me know when I can come on over c:


----------



## Kasuralixa

Droogie said:


> Retail would be great ^^ Let me know when I can come on over c:



Cupcakes and I just rescheduled so you can come over now! I've got the 8 items in retail for 1 mil each and you can drop them at my train station ^^


----------



## Droogie

Kasuralixa said:


> Cupcakes and I just rescheduled so you can come over now! I've got the 8 items in retail for 1 mil each and you can drop them at my train station ^^



Alrighty, I'm hopping on and heading over! c:


----------



## Stepheroo

HEYOOO HAPPY BIRTHDAY AND I HOPE YOUR ANNIVERSARY WITH YOUR SIGNIFICANT OTHER IS BOMB.COM


----------



## Kasuralixa

Stepheroo said:


> HEYOOO HAPPY BIRTHDAY AND I HOPE YOUR ANNIVERSARY WITH YOUR SIGNIFICANT OTHER IS BOMB.COM



Omg thank you ^^ I'm hoping for the same!


----------



## Droogie

Thanks so much, can't wait to see what you do! 

And also happy birthday 8D


----------



## Pearls

Kasuralixa said:


> Hey everyone! Sorry I wasn't able to get online until now >_<
> 
> 
> Its up to you, but the sooner you give it to me the sooner I move your commission to the confirmed commissions list! So it doesn't really matter if you take your time, but itll take longer for me to get to your commission.
> 
> 
> 
> Your original offer is 3m, is that still okay? And I dunno when I'll actually be online >_< School just started and my sleep schedule is crazy so I don't really have a definite window when I'll be up. When are you usually online? I can just make sure to be awake/online then.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add you to the waiting list now ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Alright ^^ Just let me know when you're usually online or give me a certain day/time! ^^



Thanks, can you send me a pm about the payment?


----------



## Sumemr

People Being Drawn: 2 ( x & x )
the second link has a few more references if you need it :> 
Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): hyperrealistic
Eye Color: refer to pic
Hair Color: refer to pic
Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): N/A
Pose information: None preferred !
Payment Offer: 



Spoiler: wishlist items



Bamboo Grass + Veggie Basket + Fruit Basket + Princess Table + Dollhouse Dress + Sloppy Chair + KK Ballad + KK Faire + KK Love Song + Mountain Song + Pondering + Wandering + Violet Screen + Tulip Dresser + Hibiscus Clock + Hydrangea Bed + Pansy Table + Azalea Stool + Lily Lamp


How many more bells would I need to pay ? :> 
Any Extra Information/Details:


----------



## Kasuralixa

Sumemr said:


> People Being Drawn: 2 ( x & x )
> the second link has a few more references if you need it :>
> Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): hyperrealistic
> Eye Color: refer to pic
> Hair Color: refer to pic
> Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): N/A
> Pose information: None preferred !
> Payment Offer:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: wishlist items
> 
> 
> 
> Bamboo Grass + Veggie Basket + Fruit Basket + Princess Table + Dollhouse Dress + Sloppy Chair + KK Ballad + KK Faire + KK Love Song + Mountain Song + Pondering + Wandering + Violet Screen + Tulip Dresser + Hibiscus Clock + Hydrangea Bed + Pansy Table + Azalea Stool + Lily Lamp
> 
> 
> How many more bells would I need to pay ? :>
> Any Extra Information/Details:



You want two portraits, right? They'd be 1.5m each at minimum so 3m minimum with wishlist items. Is that okay?


----------



## Sumemr

Kasuralixa said:


> You want two portraits, right? They'd be 1.5m each at minimum so 3m minimum with wishlist items. Is that okay?



That's fine! Let me know when you're free so I can pay c:


----------



## Kasuralixa

Hey everyone! Sorry I wasnt online yesterday--I was busy the whole day with birthday celebrations. I'll be available tomorrow in the afternoon and evening so if any of youare available to drop off payment then PM or VM me a time youll be free ^^ After tomorrow I probably wont be free until Monday!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Hope you had a great birthday kasu!! And your anniversary is coming up. ^^

Still have loads of excitement for my commission. ^^


----------



## Kasuralixa

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Hope you had a great birthday kasu!! And your anniversary is coming up. ^^
> 
> Still have loads of excitement for my commission. ^^



Thank you! And I know! I've been wanting to work on commissions but my mom has made plans for me for the entire weekend >_< I was expecting like a one day event but nope ;-; I'll be out at an art museum all day tomorrow for my anniversary and then I have to go to a family get together thing for my birthday on Sunday so I probably won't be able to start yours until Monday :/


----------



## Hyperpesta

People Being Drawn: My Mayor
Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): Can i have him drawn in both?
Eye Color: Its the defult red.
Hair Color: Defult brown
Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable):



Spoiler:  







Pose information: Like an ID Card so like. Straight faced.
Payment Offer: 3.5 Million
Any Extra Information/Details: Thank you.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Up


----------



## Kasuralixa

I'll add you to the waiting list now ^^ sorry I took so long to reply! And btw you can get both--I allow 2 commissions per person. I'll add you to the list as two coms.

As for everyone else, I'm going to be out of town and largely unavailable until Monday evening. I may have some free time to check PMs/VMs and the like but I doubt ill be able to do trades or work on any commissions!


----------



## Kasuralixa

Just a reminder that I'm still awaiting on payment from a lot of you who have requested commissions! I'm typically available late night and early morning for payment drop offs and PMs so just PM/VM me a day and time you'll be free ^^ If I don't at least hear from you within a month of your commission request I _will_ be dropping the commisson!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

can you remind me how much I should pay again

I thought you left tbt to be honest .-.


----------



## Kasuralixa

Two hyperrealistic portraits is 5m without items and 3m with items so be sure to check my wishlist as it greatly reduces the price! I offer the discount at five items!
Sorry I havent been as active as usual--school recently started and im taking more classes than normal, plus its nearer the end of my fiance's stay so weve been cramming in trips and outings. I have no intention of leaving tbt though! I usually dont post frequently on here unless its to respond to questions but I check my PMs daily ^^


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

k then I can get you...
heroes boots 
azalea stool
autumn leaf chair
black veil 
and comfy sweater


----------



## Kasuralixa

Thats perfect ^^ So those items and 3m. What day and time are you usually free?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

I am free right now as well as on the weekends


----------



## starlark

omg your art is so awesome qAq


Spoiler: order



People Being Drawn: 1
Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): hyperrealistic
Eye Color: cornflower blue
Hair Color: gold
Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): [x]
Pose information: standing up? xD
Payment Offer: overall dress, giant clamshell, floppy hat, pink party dress, veggie basket + 1.5mil
Any Extra Information/Details: nope


----------



## Kasuralixa

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> I am free right now as well as on the weekends



I dont know how free I'll be on the weekends but I'll PM you if I know I will be. You could also PM/VM me a date/time if you have something specific in mind ^^



starlark said:


> omg your art is so awesome qAq
> 
> 
> Spoiler: order
> 
> 
> 
> People Being Drawn: 1
> Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): hyperrealistic
> Eye Color: cornflower blue
> Hair Color: gold
> Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): [x]
> Pose information: standing up? xD
> Payment Offer: overall dress, giant clamshell, floppy hat, pink party dress, veggie basket + 1.5mil
> Any Extra Information/Details: nope



I'll add you now! Be sure to let me know when you can drop the payment off!


----------



## starlark

I can actually do it right now  let me just order your items, I'll VM you when I'm ready


----------



## Kasuralixa

Alright! I might take a bit to respond though--I'm making food right now, but ill be sure to check!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I see you VMd me xD I'll be online and open my gates in a sec


----------



## Kasuralixa

I'm now running a special Halloween sale from now until the 31st of October! It's 31% off all Halloween Themed chibis! Halloween themed means that your chibi is either in a halloween costume (monster, ghost, pumpkin, cat, etc), is a halloween themed race (vampire, zombie, witch, etc) or is dressed in a black and orange outfit! If you feel your chibi is Halloween themed but doesn't meet this specific criteria, PM or VM me with a reference picture and I'll tell you if it is or not.


----------



## LindseyKate04

I'm sorry if I'm dumb and it's in an obvious place, but I can't find your wishlist. D:


----------



## Kasuralixa

Its in my signature  Here's a link. I'll hotlink it in the main shop post too.


----------



## LindseyKate04

Oh haha, thanks. So I have a question. Do you do hyper realistic drawings of real people? Because I've always thought it would be cool to have one of myself. I don't know if that's weird or not hahaha


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

hey can I drop the stuff off now?

is that a good time?


----------



## Kasuralixa

Absolutely! I'll draw anything as long as I have a reference picture, its just that most people have me do mayors. You can either post the reference pic here or PM me it--whichever is more comfortable for you. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> hey can I drop the stuff off now?
> 
> is that a good time?



Yeah! I'll open my gates in a sec.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

ok have you added me?

and should I add you w/ the code in the sidebar?


----------



## Kasuralixa

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> ok have you added me?
> 
> and should I add you w/ the code in the sidebar?



I've added you, so go ahead and add me with my sidebar code. I'll open my gates when i get the confirmation!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

added!


----------



## Kasuralixa

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> added!



Gates are open!


----------



## LindseyKate04

Awesome! I'll probably take you up on that soon. I have a simpler request for right now, though 



Spoiler



People Being Drawn:
Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): Halloween chibi <3
Eye Color: green
Hair Color: reddish brown
Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): I'll add a reference shot in the next spoiler!
Pose information: I can't decide if I want her to be dressed up as a cat, a ghost, or a witch... Go with whatever you think would be the cutest 
Payment Offer: 345k + 5 wishlist items
Any Extra Information/Details:





Spoiler








About the 5 wishlist items: I believe that I have every K.K. song in the game, so I can get you any of them from your wishlist. But I feel like five songs would be a lame payment method, I dunno. I have several other items from your list. How would you like me to do this?


----------



## Gracelia

Hiya!!! Are you still accepting commissions? If so, may I please request a Halloween Themed Chibi(s)? 

*People Being Drawn:* Gracelia and Pengutango
*Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc):* Chibi
*Reference sheets*: [Gracelia's] [Pengutango's]
*Pose information:* 
Gracelia in this costume, holding that mask in her hand (the one not pointing up) and in this pose and 
Pengutango: (will update when I get the info, if that's okay).​
*Payment Offer:* 5m Bells (I know there's a special, but for your work, I thought I'd pay a lil' more! Super excited for the product w Pengu ♥♥ )
*Any Extra Information/Details*: 
For Gracelia: Could the mayor have a longer ponytail - perhaps a little past shoulder length? and no glasses for this, please and thank you!! 
For Pengutango:​
Question: Are all chibis on a white BG?


----------



## Kasuralixa

LindseyKate04 said:


> Awesome! I'll probably take you up on that soon. I have a simpler request for right now, though
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> People Being Drawn:
> Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): Halloween chibi <3
> Eye Color: green
> Hair Color: reddish brown
> Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): I'll add a reference shot in the next spoiler!
> Pose information: I can't decide if I want her to be dressed up as a cat, a ghost, or a witch... Go with whatever you think would be the cutest
> Payment Offer: 345k + 5 wishlist items
> Any Extra Information/Details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70053
> 
> 
> 
> About the 5 wishlist items: I believe that I have every K.K. song in the game, so I can get you any of them from your wishlist. But I feel like five songs would be a lame payment method, I dunno. I have several other items from your list. How would you like me to do this?



Awesome! I'll add you when I get on my pc. The discount is offered at 5 items but if you want to offer more that would be great! There's no limit to how many items you can include, I just offer the discount at 5 items minimum so that my art is available to everyone since not everyone is rich 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gracelia said:


> Hiya!!! Are you still accepting commissions? If so, may I please request a Halloween Themed Chibi(s)?
> 
> *People Being Drawn:* Gracelia and Pengutango
> *Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc):* Chibi
> *Reference sheets*: [Gracelia's] [Pengutango's]
> *Pose information:* Gracelia in a cat costume (cat eats and a dress or something is ok) in any pose (I'm pretty much ok with whatever lol) and Pengutangos (will update when I get the info, if that's okay).
> *Payment Offer:* 1.5m Bells
> *Any Extra Information/Details*: For Gracelia: Could the mayor have a longer ponytail - perhaps a little past shoulder length?
> 
> Question: Are all chibis on a white BG?




Yep! I dont close commission requests, I'm always open unless on vacation! I'll add you when I'm on my pc as well. Also, all my chibis are transparent! The default display is white but if you click hold and drag you can see theyre all transparent.


----------



## Gracelia

aahh okay  Would it be fine if I leave a message here linking to my original form once all details are finalized and filled in?

I could also swing by to pay, whenever you're free and available~


----------



## Kasuralixa

Gracelia said:


> aahh okay  Would it be fine if I leave a message here linking to my original form once all details are finalized and filled in?
> 
> I could also swing by to pay, whenever you're free and available~




Absolutely! I have to put my DS and phone on charge right now so I wont be available for the rest of tonight. I'm taking another payment on Saturday around noon so how about 1pm EST on Saturday?


----------



## Gracelia

Kasuralixa said:


> Absolutely! I have to put my DS and phone on charge right now so I wont be available for the rest of tonight. I'm taking another payment on Saturday around noon so how about 1pm EST on Saturday?



That should work


----------



## Katelyn

Do you do actual pictures? Like if I posted a pic of myself would you be able to draw it? *-*


----------



## Gracelia

Here is the updated order form with all info. fields filled in:

*People Being Drawn:* Gracelia and Pengutango
*Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc):* Chibi
*Reference sheets*: [Gracelia's] [Pengutango's]
*Pose information:* 
Gracelia in this costume, holding that mask in her hand (the one not pointing up) and in this pose and 
Pengutango: Costume - Little Sister from Bioshock and same post as in link​
*Payment Offer:* 5m Bells - I know there's a special, but for your work, I thought I'd pay a lil' more!
*Any Extra Information/Details*: 
For Gracelia: Could the mayor have a longer ponytail - perhaps a little past shoulder length? and no glasses for this, please and thank you!! 
For Pengutango: Please have this chibi with yellow contacts (here) ​
Super excited for the product w Pengu ♥♥ 

*Payment:* Saturday Oct 4 @ 1:00 PM EST


----------



## Kasuralixa

Gracelia said:


> Here is the updated order form with all info. fields filled in:
> 
> *People Being Drawn:* Gracelia and Pengutango
> *Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc):* Chibi
> *Reference sheets*: [Gracelia's] [Pengutango's]
> *Pose information:*
> Gracelia in this costume, holding that mask in her hand (the one not pointing up) and in this pose and
> Pengutango: Costume - Little Sister from Bioshock and same post as in link​
> *Payment Offer:* 5m Bells - I know there's a special, but for your work, I thought I'd pay a lil' more!
> *Any Extra Information/Details*:
> For Gracelia: Could the mayor have a longer ponytail - perhaps a little past shoulder length? and no glasses for this, please and thank you!!
> For Pengutango: Please have this chibi with yellow contacts (here) ​
> Super excited for the product w Pengu ♥♥
> 
> *Payment:* Saturday Oct 4 @ 1:00 PM EST



Aw omg, are you sure youre comfortable paying that much? I'm glad you like my work that much though <3 I'll make sure to note the longer ponytail and no glasses for you and the yellow contacts for pengu ^^



katiegurl1223 said:


> Do you do actual pictures? Like if I posted a pic of myself would you be able to draw it? *-*



I absolutely do! You can post it or PM me your order, whichever makes you more comfortable! Just include the pic as a reference ^^


----------



## Gracelia

I'm perfectly fine paying you 5m! Pengu and I are super excited for the product!!!


----------



## Kasuralixa

Gracelia said:


> I'm perfectly fine paying you 5m! Pengu and I are super excited for the product!!!



Tbh I'm excited too--I love Majora's Mask and Bioshock ^^ Thank you so much!
Also, you want to be holding the mask in the lower right hand, not the left one making the gesture, correct?


----------



## Gracelia

Kasuralixa said:


> Tbh I'm excited too--I love Majora's Mask and Bioshock ^^ Thank you so much!
> Also, you want to be holding the mask in the lower right hand, not the left one making the gesture, correct?



Yup! I think it should be the lower right hand. 
Yeah, I saw Pengu's picks and the Lil' Sister from Bioshock was soooo nice! Guh, it's gonna be amazin XD. I wish I could have dressed up as skull kid for halloween when I was younger~


----------



## Kasuralixa

Gracelia said:


> Yup! I think it should be the lower right hand.
> Yeah, I saw Pengu's picks and the Lil' Sister from Bioshock was soooo nice! Guh, it's gonna be amazin XD. I wish I could have dressed up as skull kid for halloween when I was younger~



Awesome! You should totally be Skull Kid for halloween (though this one is probably too close). I'm sure you could order the mask and find someones patterns for the costume! I still dress up and go trick or treating and probably will until I die xD


----------



## Gregriii

Look, I want Chester and Rosie in a Halloweene costume, but, I have the 3DS Broken, and, when I have it, it will be later than the 31/10, so, can I request, you give me the art with watermark, and after I get the 3DS and I pay you you remove it? :3


----------



## Kasuralixa

Gregriii said:


> Look, I want Chester and Rosie in a Halloweene costume, but, I have the 3DS Broken, and, when I have it, it will be later than the 31/10, so, can I request, you give me the art with watermark, and after I get the 3DS and I pay you you remove it? :3



I dont start art until I receive payment :/ Ive had people say stuff like this and then never pay me or take half a year and only give me a fraction of what was promised. Even with a glaring watermark people have never paid me, and thats still hours of my time I cant get back. If you wanna PM me and discuss other options you can, but I cant really think of a way to get around a broken DS ;-;


----------



## LindseyKate04

When would you be available for me to pay you? It'll be quick since it isn't too many bells


----------



## Kasuralixa

LindseyKate04 said:


> When would you be available for me to pay you? It'll be quick since it isn't too many bells



I'm receiving another payment at 1 PM so would you be available after that? Like 1:15 EST? If not I'm available that evening and then again monday.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Hey can you cancil my chibi order?


----------



## Kasuralixa

J o s h said:


> Hey can you cancil my chibi order?



Yep! I just changed it.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Is this classed as halloween themed ?


----------



## Kasuralixa

J o s h said:


> Is this classed as halloween themed ?
> 
> View attachment 70216



Yeah! It's definitely spooky and seemingly nonhuman. I consider purple and black halloween colors too.


----------



## LindseyKate04

Kasuralixa said:


> I'm receiving another payment at 1 PM so would you be available after that? Like 1:15 EST? If not I'm available that evening and then again monday.



What time Monday? I'm not usually available during the day because I have school and work.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

People Being Drawn: My mayor and robin
Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): Chibi I guess
Eye Color: Black I believe
Hair Color: Pink (see ref)
Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): Well here's my mayor 



Spoiler: Is it good enough ref?










Pose information: Walking with robin
Payment Offer: 2.5 mil?
Any Extra Information/Details: If you can, I'd be delighted if you add some birds flying in the background.


----------



## Kasuralixa

LindseyKate04 said:


> What time Monday? I'm not usually available during the day because I have school and work.



We can do it in the evening then. The time is up to you-- I'm free all day Monday!

- - - Post Merge - - -



BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> People Being Drawn: My mayor and robin
> Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): Chibi I guess
> Eye Color: Black I believe
> Hair Color: Pink (see ref)
> Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): Well here's my mayor
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Is it good enough ref?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pose information: Walking with robin
> Payment Offer: 2.5 mil?
> Any Extra Information/Details: If you can, I'd be delighted if you add some birds flying in the background.



Could you please list the items your mayor is wearing? And what kind of birds would you like?


----------



## Marisska

Wow, your art is soo cute! 
    People Being Drawn: My OC Minna

    Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): hyperrealistic portrait
    Eye Color: dark blue
    Hair Color: dark brown
    Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): it's just a blue dress, more or less the same colour as the eyes. And wearing a blue/purple ribbon in her hair (left side). 
    Pose information: with arms akimbo.
    Payment Offer: 2.5 mill.
    Any Extra Information/Details: Could you please write her name (Minna) somewhere in the portrait?


----------



## Kasuralixa

Marisska said:


> Wow, your art is soo cute!
> People Being Drawn: My OC Minna
> View attachment 70312
> Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): hyperrealistic portrait
> Eye Color: dark blue
> Hair Color: dark brown
> Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): it's just a blue dress, more or less the same colour as the eyes. And wearing a blue/purple ribbon in her hair (left side).
> Pose information: with arms akimbo.
> Payment Offer: 2.5 mill.
> Any Extra Information/Details: Could you please write her name (Minna) somewhere in the portrait?



Where exactly is the bow? In the pic it looks like its more on her neck than her hair. And where about would you like the name/how big should it be?


----------



## Marisska

Kasuralixa said:


> Where exactly is the bow? In the pic it looks like its more on her neck than her hair. And where about would you like the name/how big should it be?


Yes, the bow is on her neck in the pic, my fault.  I meant to put it in her hair (on the left side). If it's too complicated you can just skip it, or draw a hairpin instead. 
As for the name, could it be in the bottom left corner, small size?
Btw, when would you be free to receive the payment?


----------



## Kasuralixa

Marisska said:


> Yes, the bow is on her neck in the pic, my fault.  I meant to put it in her hair (on the left side). If it's too complicated you can just skip it, or draw a hairpin instead.
> As for the name, could it be in the bottom left corner, small size?
> Btw, when would you be free to receive the payment?



I can do the bow, I just didn't know if you meant hair or where it was supposed to be since it was wrong in the ref pic. I'll also add the name in the bottom left corner.
I'm free tomorrow in the late afternoon and evening--any time past 3 PM EDT is fine ^^


----------



## Opal

People Being Drawn: http://static.tumblr.com/2a14619c4f...shirasagi-mayuri-fresh-new-hd-wallpaper--.jpg

Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): Chibi
Eye Color: Blueish Grey
Hair Color: black

Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable):http://www.globalcool.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/LBD.jpg I would like it to be a cool short black dress maybe like this? U can change abit if u want

Pose information: i would like her to be standing in a cool position with the wind lightly blowing her hair

Payment Offer: 1 mill
Any Extra Information/Details: please take out the fringe from the pic. Her hair is long and abit wavy but mostly straight.

This is my first time requesting art sorry if I do something wrong >.<
Pm/vm me if u want extra info!
Also after u finish this can I request something else? Ur art is boootiful


----------



## starlark

Could I add another realistic portrait to my order? :3


Spoiler: I can offer you



a pink argyle shirt, a blue dotted dress, two gold roses, blue tarp, a red-snapper chair, a shearling coat, and an aluminium briefcase


for a portrait of my mayor in addition to the 1.5mil? :3


----------



## neon-tetra

Do you draw real people?


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

Kasuralixa said:


> We can do it in the evening then. The time is up to you-- I'm free all day Monday!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please list the items your mayor is wearing? And what kind of birds would you like?


Sorry about such a late reply!
So my mayor is wearing this http://moridb.com/catalogs/yOK6RDXA2i
And like some silhouette birds in the distance.


----------



## Kasuralixa

Opal said:


> People Being Drawn: http://static.tumblr.com/2a14619c4f...shirasagi-mayuri-fresh-new-hd-wallpaper--.jpg
> 
> Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): Chibi
> Eye Color: Blueish Grey
> Hair Color: black
> 
> Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable):http://www.globalcool.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/LBD.jpg I would like it to be a cool short black dress maybe like this? U can change abit if u want
> 
> Pose information: i would like her to be standing in a cool position with the wind lightly blowing her hair
> 
> Payment Offer: 1 mill
> Any Extra Information/Details: please take out the fringe from the pic. Her hair is long and abit wavy but mostly straight.
> 
> This is my first time requesting art sorry if I do something wrong >.<
> Pm/vm me if u want extra info!
> Also after u finish this can I request something else? Ur art is boootiful



This is all fine! Do you want the shoes that are in the pic for the dress? And if I remove the fringe do you want it to be just a midpart and straight, slightly wavy hair, or something different? 
I allow up to two current commissions per person but its up to you when you request them ^^



starlark said:


> Could I add another realistic portrait to my order? :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I can offer you
> 
> 
> 
> a pink argyle shirt, a blue dotted dress, two gold roses, blue tarp, a red-snapper chair, a shearling coat, and an aluminium briefcase
> 
> 
> for a portrait of my mayor in addition to the 1.5mil? :3



For two orders with items it'd come to 3m total, minimum. Is that what you meant? Or just items and 1.5m for both?



neon-tetra said:


> Do you draw real people?


I do! You can either post or PM me the reference pic and order! Whichever makes you feel more comfortable ^^



BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> Sorry about such a late reply!
> So my mayor is wearing this http://moridb.com/catalogs/yOK6RDXA2i
> And like some silhouette birds in the distance.


Thank you! I'll be sure to note that ^^


----------



## starlark

I mean, I already placed my order so I don't know? xD I paid you for the first and I'd like to order a second if that's what you mean


----------



## Kasuralixa

starlark said:


> I mean, I already placed my order so I don't know? xD I paid you for the first and I'd like to order a second if that's what you mean



Yeah, you'd have to pay me for the second order and it'd be added to the bottom of the confirmed list. I wasn't sure if you meant you wanted to add on another order paid for by _just_ items and was really confused xD


----------



## Kasuralixa

I've made a new important update about closing shop over the winter holidays, but I'll probably reopen for a week or so just to get in some christmas orders ^^ 
I'm also now able to work on comms again--I had to take a short break because I was a month behind in school and really needed to focus on that, but I'm moderately caught up so I'll have a few orders out this weekend! Thank you everyone for your enduring patience!


----------



## Katelyn

If you're still taking orders...

People Being Drawn: Me :3
Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): Hyperrealistic
Eye Color: Hazel
Hair Color: Medium-brown
Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): It's just a light blue sweatshirt :3
Pose information: Whatever you can do
Payment Offer: 5 mil?
Any Extra Information/Details: Have fun with it ;D


----------



## quartztho

I have two, are you able to do both?  If not this one is good ^-^

People Being Drawn:



Spoiler: My mayor



View attachment 71697


Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): Portrait
Eye Color: Blue/grey/green
Hair Color: Browny blondey
Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): Its on the reference sheet c: I will try and get the QR code ASAP c: 
Pose information: Whatever looks best ^-^
Payment Offer: 1.5 mil and 5 Wishlist items (Capricorn ornament, gas mask, K.K D&B, Space K.K, Rock K.K) 
Any Extra Information/Details: Good luck c;

With the chibi's can villagers be counted as a chibi?


----------



## Kasuralixa

katiegurl1223 said:


> If you're still taking orders...
> 
> People Being Drawn: Me :3
> Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): Hyperrealistic
> Eye Color: Hazel
> Hair Color: Medium-brown
> Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): It's just a light blue sweatshirt :3
> Pose information: Whatever you can do
> Payment Offer: 5 mil?
> Any Extra Information/Details: Have fun with it ;D


Is your ref pic your profile pic? If so, can you upload a higher-res version? I can work with the tiny square, but a higher res version will let me paint your features better!



Biffandwendyareawesome said:


> I have two, are you able to do both?  If not this one is good ^-^
> 
> People Being Drawn:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My mayor
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 71697
> 
> 
> Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): Portrait
> Eye Color: Blue/grey/green
> Hair Color: Browny blondey
> Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): Its on the reference sheet c: I will try and get the QR code ASAP c:
> Pose information: Whatever looks best ^-^
> Payment Offer: 1.5 mil and 5 Wishlist items (Capricorn ornament, gas mask, K.K D&B, Space K.K, Rock K.K)
> Any Extra Information/Details: Good luck c;
> 
> With the chibi's can villagers be counted as a chibi?



By "portrait" do you mean hyperrealistic? Or do you want a chibi portrait? Also, villagers do count as +1 person in chibis!
I usually allow two comms per person but I'm kinda swamped right now so I'd prefer if you just request one! If you really want/need the other one soon I understand.


----------



## quartztho

Kasuralixa said:


> Is your ref pic your profile pic? If so, can you upload a higher-res version? I can work with the tiny square, but a higher res version will let me paint your features better!
> 
> 
> 
> By "portrait" do you mean hyperrealistic? Or do you want a chibi portrait? Also, villagers do count as +1 person in chibis!
> I usually allow two comms per person but I'm kinda swamped right now so I'd prefer if you just request one! If you really want/need the other one soon I understand.




Hyperrealistic, please 
Would I be able to put two commissions in but one to be done as soon as possible and another to be done whenever, do like you don't have to really stress over the other one? Or would you prefer I offer if after you have done my first comm? (Not straightaway, a week/few days later?)


----------



## Katelyn

Kasuralixa said:


> Is your ref pic your profile pic? If so, can you upload a higher-res version? I can work with the tiny square, but a higher res version will let me paint your features better!
> 
> 
> 
> By "portrait" do you mean hyperrealistic? Or do you want a chibi portrait? Also, villagers do count as +1 person in chibis!
> I usually allow two comms per person but I'm kinda swamped right now so I'd prefer if you just request one! If you really want/need the other one soon I understand.



If you actually click where is says "me :3" in my order, I linked the picture there. Just let me know if you want me to post it again!


----------



## Kasuralixa

Biffandwendyareawesome said:


> Hyperrealistic, please
> Would I be able to put two commissions in but one to be done as soon as possible and another to be done whenever, do like you don't have to really stress over the other one? Or would you prefer I offer if after you have done my first comm? (Not straightaway, a week/few days later?)



Whatever priority you give it, it'll have to wait til I'm done with the previous commissioned pieces before I get to it, so "as soon as possible" could still be a few weeks as I have a lot of double commissions. 


katiegurl1223 said:


> If you actually click where is says "me :3" in my order, I linked the picture there. Just let me know if you want me to post it again!


Oh! I didn't see that--link text is waaay too similar to black imo. Thank you!


----------



## Katelyn

Kasuralixa said:


> Whatever priority you give it, it'll have to wait til I'm done with the previous commissioned pieces before I get to it, so "as soon as possible" could still be a few weeks as I have a lot of double commissions.
> 
> Oh! I didn't see that--link text is waaay too similar to black imo. Thank you!



Haha you're welcome >w< And I agree, they should make it a more obvious color


----------



## Kasuralixa

Happy Halloween everyone!! 
Just a reminder that this is also the last day of my sale ^^


----------



## Katelyn

I was wondering when I would be able to pay? :3


----------



## Reenhard

Aw shot, I am so poor in the game..


----------



## Katelyn

Reenhard said:


> Aw shot, I am so poor in the game..



If you need bells to buy some art, I could give you some :3 I have way more than I will ever need


----------



## Reenhard

katiegurl1223 said:


> If you need bells to buy some art, I could give you some :3 I have way more than I will ever need



DAW but thats all too nice, I would feel guilty if you gaved me some. D:


----------



## tarakdeep

tarakdeep said:


> People Being Drawn:my mayor
> Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc):chibi
> Eye Color:light blue
> Hair Color:black
> Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable):http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=fp5n3o&s=8#.U_KwaYjn_a-
> Pose information:normalPayment Offer:cincda stereo hibiscus clock and 500k is that an OK offer
> Any Extra Information/Details:



Hey, I'll be available tomorrow is that a good time for you I can pay 1 million for the chibi. If its not a good time we can pick another time?


----------



## Katelyn

Reenhard said:


> DAW but thats all too nice, I would feel guilty if you gaved me some. D:



Aww, are you sure? :3 I just like helping people


----------



## starlark

Hi! I just wanted to ask before sending you a PM-would you feel comfortable with doing a bust portrait in a sort of oil-painty style?


----------



## quartztho

I can pay whenever you like, although am I able to order a big order (a sig)? c:


----------



## Reenhard

katiegurl1223 said:


> Aww, are you sure? :3 I just like helping people



Do  you want anything return tho? D:


----------



## Hyperpesta

_Hiya, can you cancel my order please?_​


----------



## Marisska

I completely forgot about my order, so sorry. When will you be online so I can pay you?


----------



## Katelyn

Reenhard said:


> Do  you want anything return tho? D:



No, definitely not :3 Like I said, I just like helping people


----------



## quartztho

katiegurl1223 said:


> No, definitely not :3 Like I said, I just like helping people



That is so kind, it's nice to see some people on here being so generous c:


----------



## Reenhard

katiegurl1223 said:


> No, definitely not :3 Like I said, I just like helping people



Daw but okay D: if you need anything just ask me.


----------



## Katelyn

Reenhard said:


> Daw but okay D: if you need anything just ask me.



Haha ok :3 How much do you need?


----------



## Reenhard

katiegurl1223 said:


> Haha ok :3 How much do you need?



is depending how much she want a realistic picture C:


----------



## Katelyn

Reenhard said:


> is depending how much she want a realistic picture C:



Hmm...maybe you can talk to her about it and then let me know how much you need?


----------



## Reenhard

katiegurl1223 said:


> Hmm...maybe you can talk to her about it and then let me know how much you need?



will do, thank you honey so much! I owe you!


----------



## Kasuralixa

Wow! I missed a lot of messages being gone halloween and today! >_< Sorry I haven't been online, everyone!



Reenhard said:


> is depending how much she want a realistic picture C:


I replied to your PM about payment and I'd like to emphasize that I'm willing to be flexible about payment ^^ I don't really go under my standard prices just because I don't want anyone to feel like I'm showing favoritism or think its unfair, but I could do a hyper of your OC without any added accessories (the gun) for the standard hyper payment if that's better for you!



Marisska said:


> I completely forgot about my order, so sorry. When will you be online so I can pay you?


I'll be online and available for the next few days, however I'll be gone Thursday and early Friday!



Hyperpesta said:


> _Hiya, can you cancel my order please?_​


Will do! Let me know if you ever want to re-commission!



Biffandwendyareawesome said:


> I can pay whenever you like, although am I able to order a big order (a sig)? c:


If you want to order a sig I'd rather talk about that prior to payment so we can do one big transaction ^^ Could you PM me with the details of what you want? I can do basic animation and such, but I've only ever made like 5 or so sigs, so I'd like to really know what you want before committing to and promising that I can make it!



starlark said:


> Hi! I just wanted to ask before sending you a PM-would you feel comfortable with doing a bust portrait in a sort of oil-painty style?


Could you give me examples of oil-paint works you'd like it to look like? If you can send me some in a PM I'll likely be able to copy the art style.



tarakdeep said:


> Hey, I'll be available tomorrow is that a good time for you I can pay 1 million for the chibi. If its not a good time we can pick another time?


What time tomorrow? It just depends--I probably won't be online til the afternoon (EST)



katiegurl1223 said:


> I was wondering when I would be able to pay? :3


Like I said earlier in this crazy long reply stack, I'm available all this week except for Thursday and early Friday and I'm typically online in the afternoon or evening!


----------



## Stargazer741

People Being Drawn: My mayor, Chrissy, Francine
Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): Chibi
Eye Color: Black
Hair Color: White
Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): Gimme a minute
Pose information: Casual poses
Payment Offer: 2m
Any Extra Information/Details:






- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I'm willing to pay you right now if possible


----------



## Reenhard

katiegurl1223 said:


> Hmm...maybe you can talk to her about it and then let me know how much you need?



she said between 7-10 mil.


----------



## starlark

Sent a PM. You seem to be in a timezone where we're always missing each other by an hour or so xD


----------



## FancyThat

I love your art style , I'd like a commission please if that's ok ^^.

People Being Drawn: my AC mayor Pixie

Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): hyperrealistic

Eye Color: Green

Hair Color: Black

references: 

I hope this is ok 

Payment Offer: at least 10 mill but I will pay over that whatever you think is fair .

Any Extra Information/Details: Her hair is in the ponytail style, if you could do a longish ponytail i'd really appreciate it . 

I can bring payment as soon as you like, Thanks .


----------



## Kasuralixa

FancyThat said:


> I love your art style , I'd like a commission please if that's ok ^^.
> 
> People Being Drawn: my AC mayor Pixie
> 
> Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): hyperrealistic
> 
> Eye Color: Green
> 
> Hair Color: Black
> 
> references:
> View attachment 73052
> I hope this is ok
> 
> Payment Offer: at least 10 mill but I will pay over that whatever you think is fair .
> 
> Any Extra Information/Details: Her hair is in the ponytail style, if you could do a longish ponytail i'd really appreciate it .
> 
> I can bring payment as soon as you like, Thanks .



This is all fine ^^ How long do you want the ponytail, though? And what day/time are you free? I'm available in afternoon and evening EST all this week until Thursday.


----------



## Katelyn

Hi! Would I able able to pay for my request now? :3


----------



## Kasuralixa

katiegurl1223 said:


> Hi! Would I able able to pay for my request now? :3



Oh, sure! Let me grab my ds and add you!


----------



## Katelyn

Kasuralixa said:


> Oh, sure! Let me grab my ds and add you!



Ok! Adding you also :3 My town or yours?


----------



## Kasuralixa

katiegurl1223 said:


> Ok! Adding you also :3 My town or yours?



I didn't see this til now xD Guess that got answered in PM!
Thank you again, and I've move you to confirmed commissions ^^


----------



## Kasuralixa

Stargazer741 said:


> People Being Drawn: My mayor, Chrissy, Francine
> Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, etc): Chibi
> Eye Color: Black
> Hair Color: White
> Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): Gimme a minute
> Pose information: Casual poses
> Payment Offer: 2m
> Any Extra Information/Details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I'm willing to pay you right now if possible



Also I somehow missed this Dx I'll add you to the waiting list, and I'm available for payment in the afternoon and evening all this week until Thursday. Sorry I missed this! I dunno how I did >_<


----------



## FancyThat

Kasuralixa said:


> This is all fine ^^ How long do you want the ponytail, though? And what day/time are you free? I'm available in afternoon and evening EST all this week until Thursday.



Thanks ^^, just down to her shoulders like in my avatar if possible please . I'm GMT time and I use this to convert when doing trades http://www.worldtimebuddy.com/gmt-to-est-converter, I'm available after 5 PM GMT which is midday for you and I'm normally logged into the forums on my iPad while doing stuff at home so if you like PM me when you want to me to come over .


----------



## tarakdeep

I am available tomorrow at 4 pm- 10 pm PST


----------



## Kasuralixa

tarakdeep said:


> I am available tomorrow at 4 pm- 10 pm PST



Unfortunately I have to help my friend with a modeling gig (I'm his personal assistant) and I'm leaving at 2PM EST and probably wont be home until the next day. I might be able to use his net after the gig but it could go past 10PM :/


----------



## Kasuralixa

Just wanted to let you all know that my fiance joined TBT so I've added his wishlist as items eligible for the discount I offer ^^ His wishlist has a lot of items that are easier to get than mine, so hopefully a lot more people will be able to get some and get the discount! 
I also raised the discount items from 5 to 10 for hyperrealistic portraits because of this as the average wishlist item value has decreased and it doesn't make sense for me to take off 1m when 5 wishlist items could be like 20k.


----------



## sej

Do you accept TBT?

edit: you don't, nvm


----------



## Kasuralixa

Sej said:


> Do you accept TBT?
> 
> edit: you don't, nvm



Yeah, sorry :s I don't really know what to do with TBT atm. I just hit 100m IG bells so I might start accepting it soon though!


----------



## Peisinoe

Can we post orders now?


----------



## Kasuralixa

Stina said:


> Can we post orders now?



Absolutely! I hadn't stopped accepting orders! The only time I dont accept orders is when the shop is Closed (in the title) and sometimes I limit the commission orders to one per person instead of two.


----------



## Peisinoe

People Being Drawn: My Mayor Aurora
Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, pencil): Chibi

Eye Color: Honey auburn, like gold

Hair Color: Dark red, blood red

Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable):



Spoiler: Me







http://mayorofmoonlily.tumblr.com/post/72090618929/im-wearing-the-orange-red-one-right-now

QR of outfit.


Pose information: I would like her maybe in a graveyard. Or holding a skull surrounded by black lilies/orchids. My town is HP themed. SO if you want to put a cloak on top of her outfit its fine.
Also would love for her eyepatch and clover to be in it as well.
Payment Offer (IG bells or $): 2M + gold tool set, and all reorderables that you and your fianc? need.s
Any Extra Information/Details:

I can help you get art as well. I have some spare pieces and I TT. So I am willing to pay for this type of art work.  I can pay the 2M whenever you are ready for the items I will need to order them ahead of time.


----------



## kesttang

*People Being Drawn*: Mayor of Scarlett, Kevin & Mayor of Kevin, Scarlett
*Type of Drawing* (chibi, hyperrealistic, pencil): chibi
*Eye Color*: Scarlett = dark brown & Kevin = dark brown
*Hair Color*: Scarlett = dark reddish brown & Kevin = dark brown
*Outfit reference* (include QR code if applicable): 



Spoiler: IMAGE





Oh, one thing about my shoes, could you make it black and white instead of gold and red? Thank you!



*Pose information*: I want the theme to be Chinese-related. That's about it. I don't want to be too picky. Since you're the artiest, I trust your decision and let you decide. I feel like freedom will bring out the best of a artiest. 
*Payment Offer* (IG bells or $): 1,500,000 bells or 1,000,000 + 5 items on the wishlist. It's your choice. I can get you a lot of items on your wishlist. 
*Any Extra Information/Details*: I understand that you're very busy with life. So... Just take your time and let me know when you have time so we can talk about the price. Maybe shoot me a message? Thank you! I will edit in more detail later on. I'm currently collecting some art pieces from talented artist!


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Thank you so much again for the adorable chibi and I can't wait to see the other one! I was going to ask you if you would ever consider doing an art trade? o:


----------



## asuka

People Being Drawn: my mayor and stitches.
Type of Drawing: chibi.
Eye Color: green (pic in ref)
Hair Color: chestnut brown (pic in ref)
Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): pic in ref
Pose information: either her snuggling with stitches or something else cute!
Payment Offer (IG bells or $): 1.5mil in game bells (is that ok? ^o^ i can go higher, if needed.)
Any Extra Information/Details: mayor reference is here. her hair is in the general ponytail hairstyle, if the pic is too hard to tell :3


----------



## Kasuralixa

Stina said:


> People Being Drawn: My Mayor Aurora
> Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, pencil): Chibi
> 
> Eye Color: Honey auburn, like gold
> 
> Hair Color: Dark red, blood red
> 
> Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable):
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mayorofmoonlily.tumblr.com/post/72090618929/im-wearing-the-orange-red-one-right-now
> 
> QR of outfit.
> 
> 
> Pose information: I would like her maybe in a graveyard. Or holding a skull surrounded by black lilies/orchids. My town is HP themed. SO if you want to put a cloak on top of her outfit its fine.
> Also would love for her eyepatch and clover to be in it as well.
> Payment Offer (IG bells or $): 2M + gold tool set, and all reorderables that you and your fianc? need.s
> Any Extra Information/Details:
> 
> I can help you get art as well. I have some spare pieces and I TT. So I am willing to pay for this type of art work.  I can pay the 2M whenever you are ready for the items I will need to order them ahead of time.



Cool character! I look forward to painting her! I think I'll do the holding a skull option though as I like to avoid backgrounds for chibis so you have the option to use the vector image in signatures, ref sheets and stuff like that as well. Let me know when you're available to drop off the bells ^^ I'll move it to confirmed once that's done, and you can PM me when the items are ready any time after that!



kesttang said:


> *People Being Drawn*: Mayor of Scarlett, Kevin & Mayor of Kevin, Scarlett
> *Type of Drawing* (chibi, hyperrealistic, pencil): chibi
> *Eye Color*: Scarlett = dark brown & Kevin = dark brown
> *Hair Color*: Scarlett = dark reddish brown & Kevin = dark brown
> *Outfit reference* (include QR code if applicable):
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: IMAGE
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 73619
> Oh, one thing about my shoes, could you make it black and white instead of gold and red? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> *Pose information*: I want the theme to be Chinese-related. That's about it. I don't want to be too picky. Since you're the artiest, I trust your decision and let you decide. I feel like freedom will bring out the best of a artiest.
> *Payment Offer* (IG bells or $): 1,500,000 bells or 1,000,000 + 5 items on the wishlist. It's your choice. I can get you a lot of items on your wishlist.
> *Any Extra Information/Details*: I understand that you're very busy with life. So... Just take your time and let me know when you have time so we can talk about the price. Maybe shoot me a message? Thank you! I will edit in more detail later on. I'm currently collecting some art pieces from talented artist!



Could you tell me a little bit more about the Chinese theme you have in mind? Do you want the outfits to be altered to be based on chinese fashion, or do you want those to stay the same and maybe some accessories or something to show the theme?
Also, you can pay the 1m now and when I update my wishlist from Stina's order I'll tell you so you can see if there's still items you could get. If not, then you could give me the 500k. Is that fine? ^^



emmatheweirdo said:


> Thank you so much again for the adorable chibi and I can't wait to see the other one! I was going to ask you if you would ever consider doing an art trade? o:



Aw you're welcome! I'm so glad you like it!
I definitely would be interested in a trade ^^ I've seen your art and your chibis are really adorable! What exactly did you have in mind for the trade itself?



asuka said:


> People Being Drawn: my mayor and stitches.
> Type of Drawing: chibi.
> Eye Color: green (pic in ref)
> Hair Color: chestnut brown (pic in ref)
> Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): pic in ref
> Pose information: either her snuggling with stitches or something else cute!
> Payment Offer (IG bells or $): 1.5mil in game bells (is that ok? ^o^ i can go higher, if needed.)
> Any Extra Information/Details: mayor reference is here. her hair is in the general ponytail hairstyle, if the pic is too hard to tell :3



1.5m is fine ^^ Let me know when you're available to drop off payment!


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Kasuralixa said:


> Aw you're welcome! I'm so glad you like it!
> I definitely would be interested in a trade ^^ I've seen your art and your chibis are really adorable! What exactly did you have in mind for the trade itself?



Yay c: I'm really in need of art work of my two residents. Besides my own art, I have none ;w; I have so much of my mayor and I've been wanting some of them ;w; Maybe we could do like chibi for chibi cx Is there anything you would want? :3


----------



## Kasuralixa

emmatheweirdo said:


> Yay c: I'm really in need of art work of my two residents. Besides my own art, I have none ;w; I have so much of my mayor and I've been wanting some of them ;w; Maybe we could do like chibi for chibi cx Is there anything you would want? :3



Chibi for chibi would be awesome! I can do both your residents if you'll draw my fiance and I ^^ Preferably in some cute pose together, but individual drawings are fine too!


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Kasuralixa said:


> Chibi for chibi would be awesome! I can do both your residents if you'll draw my fiance and I ^^ Preferably in some cute pose together, but individual drawings are fine too!



Totally! I need practice with couple drawings anyway c: Sounds great :3 Should I PM/VM you?


----------



## Kasuralixa

emmatheweirdo said:


> Totally! I need practice with couple drawings anyway c: Sounds great :3 Should I PM/VM you?



Yeah! I'm making ref sheets so I'll PM you those when I'm done!


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Kasuralixa said:


> Yeah! I'm making ref sheets so I'll PM you those when I'm done!



okie <3


----------



## Hyperpesta

Hi!

If i was to order a chibi of my sisters mayor and her 10 dreamies, How much would that come to, and would you even make that type of thing?


----------



## starlark

Apologies! I might have to put off my order for a while: I don't know how long but at the earliest, I'll be able to reorder next week. Thanks! <3


----------



## Syd

People Being Drawn: My Mayor
Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, pencil): Hyperrealistic!
Eye Color: 1858af
Hair Color: 8f573c
Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): Chino Pants, Shearling boots and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pose information: Standing still
Payment Offer (IG bells or $): IG Bells
Any Extra Information/Details:


----------



## Kasuralixa

Syd said:


> People Being Drawn: My Mayor
> Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, pencil): Hyperrealistic!
> Eye Color: 1858af
> Hair Color: 8f573c
> Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): Chino Pants, Shearling boots and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pose information: Standing still
> Payment Offer (IG bells or $): IG Bells
> Any Extra Information/Details:



Wow--this is the most specific hair color and eye color I've ever gotten xD Thanks for making my job a little easier!
Also, by payment offer I also need to know the amount you're offering in IG bells ^^



starlark said:


> Apologies! I might have to put off my order for a while: I don't know how long but at the earliest, I'll be able to reorder next week. Thanks! <3



That's absolutely fine! Let me know when you can re-order ^^



Hyperpesta said:


> Hi!
> 
> If i was to order a chibi of my sisters mayor and her 10 dreamies, How much would that come to, and would you even make that type of thing?



I actually just accepted a commission like this and they're paying 15m. It can take me up to a week to complete that big of a commission, so I really only do those for 10m+. If that's okay with you, go ahead and fill out the order form and be sure to include the villagers names!


----------



## Syd

Oh haha, sorry. 2.5 Million IG bells if that's alright c:


----------



## Kasuralixa

Syd said:


> Oh haha, sorry. 2.5 Million IG bells if that's alright c:



That's fine!


----------



## Syd

When would you like me to pay?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

hi~ i was wondering how my art was coming along, thanks


----------



## Kasuralixa

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> hi~ i was wondering how my art was coming along, thanks


I still have quite a bit of commissions before yours so I havent been able to start it. Hopefully I can get some art out soon but I'm currently two months behind in school with my semester coming to an end so I'm really trying to focus on that. Sorry! >_< I promise I'll work on some art soon! 



Syd said:


> When would you like me to pay?


Whenever you're available ^^ I'll be available all day tomorrow starting around noon.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Kasuralixa said:


> I still have quite a bit of commissions before yours so I havent been able to start it. Hopefully I can get some art out soon but I'm currently two months behind in school with my semester coming to an end so I'm really trying to focus on that. Sorry! >_< I promise I'll work on some art soon!
> 
> 
> Whenever you're available ^^ I'll be available all day tomorrow starting around noon.



oh no worries! sorry!


----------



## asuka

Let me know when you're available next and I can come over to drop off your payment right away. ^_^


----------



## Kasuralixa

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> oh no worries! sorry!



Aw don't be sorry, if anything I should be the one to be sorry for taking so long! I'll have my semester over in about a month and I'm closing shop the 27th so I should have time to get almost all my commissions done in a few weeks ^^



asuka said:


> Let me know when you're available next and I can come over to drop off your payment right away. ^_^


I'm getting some items and payments today in ~30 mins if you'll be online then!


----------



## kesttang

Kasuralixa said:


> Could you tell me a little bit more about the Chinese theme you have in mind? Do you want the outfits to be altered to be based on chinese fashion, or do you want those to stay the same and maybe some accessories or something to show the theme?
> Also, you can pay the 1m now and when I update my wishlist from Stina's order I'll tell you so you can see if there's still items you could get. If not, then you could give me the 500k. Is that fine? ^^



Umm, actually stretch that. Nevermind on the Chinese theme or fashion. Could you just draw two characters? The fashion should follow the picture that I posted before. As far as for the pose, could you draw it having my head on her head while hugging her? (By the way, I'm 5'11 and she's 4'11 if that make it easier for you to imagine. Lol.) 

I think 1.5m or 1m + 5 items are fine by me. I'll check the list when I get back home today! Thank you very much!


----------



## Kasuralixa

kesttang said:


> Umm, actually stretch that. Nevermind on the Chinese theme or fashion. Could you just draw two characters? The fashion should follow the picture that I posted before. As far as for the pose, could you draw it having my head on her head while hugging her? (By the way, I'm 5'11 and she's 4'11 if that make it easier for you to imagine. Lol.)
> 
> I think 1.5m or 1m + 5 items are fine by me. I'll check the list when I get back home today! Thank you very much!



Alright, I'll update it ^^ And I can totally do that pose! My fiance and I are the same heights as you two so I'm extremely used to a pose like that, hehe.
Let me know what items you can get from my wishlist and what times you're free to drop it all off ^^


----------



## Kasuralixa

So I kinda hurt my wrist playing super smash bros/other video games at a friends house ;-; I know its really stupid but the angle I draw my commissions makes my wrist _really_ hurt (I just tried to do a free sketch and I almost died). I'll try to work on some commissions and do some sketches so that I can remain in the flow of things but it's gonna take a while for any commissions to be done even if I work on them slowly. 

I'm really sorry and I feel really stupid >_< I'm gonna try to have a commission out by Saturday and try to do two a week.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Kasuralixa said:


> So I kinda hurt my wrist playing super smash bros/other video games at a friends house ;-; I know its really stupid but the angle I draw my commissions makes my wrist _really_ hurt (I just tried to do a free sketch and I almost died). I'll try to work on some commissions and do some sketches so that I can remain in the flow of things but it's gonna take a while for any commissions to be done even if I work on them slowly.
> 
> I'm really sorry and I feel really stupid >_< I'm gonna try to have a commission out by Saturday and try to do two a week.


naw its ok! don't stress!


----------



## kesttang

Kasuralixa said:


> Alright, I'll update it ^^ And I can totally do that pose! My fiance and I are the same heights as you two so I'm extremely used to a pose like that, hehe.
> Let me know what items you can get from my wishlist and what times you're free to drop it all off ^^



Haha, I can't believe you guys are the same height as me and my fiance! That's really cool! Since you're super cool about this. I'll pay 1.5 million and get you the 5 items from the wishlist. Let's see.. I can get folk shirt (one of my favorite sweater in the game), gas mask, giant-clam shell (how many?), blue down jacket, jester's cap, & wooden stool. (I added one extra item just for you and your fiance.)

EDIT: don't worry too much about getting your art done. You played Super Smash Bros too hard! Lol, I was never into that game by the way... I always lose. Hope you get better soon! 

EDIT2: I won't be available until sometime Wednesday night or Thursday. I'll let you know though on here or through message.


----------



## Kasuralixa

kesttang said:


> Haha, I can't believe you guys are the same height as me and my fiance! That's really cool! Since you're super cool about this. I'll pay 1.5 million and get you the 5 items from the wishlist. Let's see.. I can get folk shirt (one of my favorite sweater in the game), gas mask, giant-clam shell (how many?), blue down jacket, jester's cap, & wooden stool. (I added one extra item just for you and your fiance.)
> 
> EDIT: don't worry too much about getting your art done. You played Super Smash Bros too hard! Lol, I was never into that game by the way... I always lose. Hope you get better soon!
> 
> EDIT2: I won't be available until sometime Wednesday night or Thursday. I'll let you know though on here or through message.


Thank you so much! One clam shell is enough ^^ I should be available as usual both those days so just let me know what time is best for you!



Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> naw its ok! don't stress!


Thank you ^^ I was worried people would be mad because its such a stupid injury but I'm glad to see that's not the case!


----------



## sej

People Being Drawn: My mayor! 
Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, pencil): Chibi
Eye Color: Blue
Hair Color: Light blue
Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): 
Pose information: I don't mind!
Payment Offer (IG bells or $): In game bells
Any Extra Information/Details: Nope!

My mayor ref! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1 million in game bells right?


----------



## tarakdeep

are you available now


----------



## tarakdeep

nvm


----------



## Kasuralixa

Sej said:


> People Being Drawn: My mayor!
> Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, pencil): Chibi
> Eye Color: Blue
> Hair Color: Light blue
> Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable):
> Pose information: I don't mind!
> Payment Offer (IG bells or $): In game bells
> Any Extra Information/Details: Nope!
> 
> My mayor ref!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 million in game bells right?



That's fine ^^ Cute mayor by the way! Let me know when youre available!



tarakdeep said:


> are you available now



Sorry, I got offline at 2PM EST and I only just got online! I usually dont stay on TBT for long without a definite time I'm supposed to be online.


----------



## sej

Kasuralixa said:


> That's fine ^^ Cute mayor by the way! Let me know when youre available!



Thanks!  I'm available from now onwards! Just let me know


----------



## Reenhard

I can pay if you can! C:


----------



## Kasuralixa

Sej said:


> Thanks!  I'm available from now onwards! Just let me know


I'll be available now for a little white longer ^^



Reenhard said:


> I can pay if you can! C:


Yeah, are you still available?


----------



## Reenhard

Kasuralixa said:


> I'll be available now for a little white longer ^^
> 
> 
> Yeah, are you still available?



Yes I am~


----------



## Kasuralixa

Reenhard said:


> Yes I am~



I'll open my gates in a sec then ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

They're open!


----------



## Reenhard

Kasuralixa said:


> I'll open my gates in a sec then ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> They're open!



incomming


----------



## sej

I am just gonna get my 3ds! I can pay now


----------



## Kasuralixa

Sej said:


> I am just gonna get my 3ds! I can pay now



Awesome! I'll add you and open my gates!


----------



## sej

Kasuralixa said:


> Awesome! I'll add you and open my gates!



Ok! Adding you now! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry! I can't find my 3ds, I will be 1 min


----------



## Kasuralixa

Sej said:


> Ok! Adding you now!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Sorry! I can't find my 3ds, I will be 1 min



That's fine! Let me know when you find it ^^


----------



## sej

I found it! Adding you now...


----------



## Kasuralixa

Sej said:


> I found it! Adding you now...



My gates are open ^^


----------



## sej

Kasuralixa said:


> My gates are open ^^



Thank you for letting me use shampoodle!


----------



## Kasuralixa

Sej said:


> Thank you for letting me use shampoodle!



No problem ^^ Thanks for the payment! I look forward to painting your mayor!


----------



## sej

Kasuralixa said:


> No problem ^^ Thanks for the payment! I look forward to painting your mayor!



Cool! Thanks!


----------



## kesttang

Hey, just wondering if you're gonna be online tonight. I'm going home at 10:30 and should be up until 11:00 ish. Let me know though so I can prepare. Thank you!


----------



## Kasuralixa

kesttang said:


> Hey, just wondering if you're gonna be online tonight. I'm going home at 10:30 and should be up until 11:00 ish. Let me know though so I can prepare. Thank you!



I had already been asleep for an hr by then >_< Ive been going to bed really early lately, so usually around noon is the best time for me since I'll be awake and typically playing ACNL.


----------



## Kasuralixa

I finally felt like I could draw without immediate death and I had almost finished a commission and adobe popped up asking me to sign in, but I have no account, so I hit create an account, typed in my info and hit "create account" and now its been stuck on "creating account" for about 15 minutes. I can't save, switch open files or do anything. It wont even let me resize photoshop to take a screenshot and work on it without layers.

What even. Why me. This is hours and hours of progress totally lost.


----------



## FancyThat

Kasuralixa said:


> I finally felt like I could draw without immediate death and I had almost finished a commission and adobe popped up asking me to sign in, but I have no account, so I hit create an account, typed in my info and hit "create account" and now its been stuck on "creating account" for about 15 minutes. I can't save, switch open files or do anything. It wont even let me resize photoshop to take a screenshot and work on it without layers.
> 
> What even. Why me. This is hours and hours of progress totally lost.



Sorry that happened , it sucks when technology glitches like that. I've lost countless work and things to tablets and desktop PC errors before. Are you unwell? You said you felt like death? Hope you feel better soon if that's the case ^^.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Kasuralixa said:


> I finally felt like I could draw without immediate death and I had almost finished a commission and adobe popped up asking me to sign in, but I have no account, so I hit create an account, typed in my info and hit "create account" and now its been stuck on "creating account" for about 15 minutes. I can't save, switch open files or do anything. It wont even let me resize photoshop to take a screenshot and work on it without layers.
> 
> What even. Why me. This is hours and hours of progress totally lost.



naww i feel so bad for you!


----------



## Kasuralixa

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> naww i feel so bad for you!


I feel bad for you guys the commissioners because I could have had two done by now and instead I have to redo one >_< Stupid computer.



FancyThat said:


> Sorry that happened , it sucks when technology glitches like that. I've lost countless work and things to tablets and desktop PC errors before. Are you unwell? You said you felt like death? Hope you feel better soon if that's the case ^^.


I usually try to remember to save because I have the worst luck but I forgot ;-; I think the last time I lost something major from a glitch was back when I still used gimp.. I try to be really cautious because my art can take up to like 22 hrs (thats the max I spent on a commission) 
I've been unwell for the past few months due to surgery complication but the main thing recently was my wrist because it hurt so bad to draw/tilt my wrist, and only really recently has it felt tolerable. Thank you for the kind wishes ^^ I hope I feel better soon too hehe ;w;


----------



## FancyThat

Kasuralixa said:


> I feel bad for you guys the commissioners because I could have had two done by now and instead I have to redo one >_< Stupid computer.
> 
> 
> I usually try to remember to save because I have the worst luck but I forgot ;-; I think the last time I lost something major from a glitch was back when I still used gimp.. I try to be really cautious because my art can take up to like 22 hrs (thats the max I spent on a commission)
> I've been unwell for the past few months due to surgery complication but the main thing recently was my wrist because it hurt so bad to draw/tilt my wrist, and only really recently has it felt tolerable. Thank you for the kind wishes ^^ I hope I feel better soon too hehe ;w;



Ahh ok, well no rush your health must come first . Again wishing you a speedy recovery with everything ^^.


----------



## kesttang

Kasuralixa said:


> I had already been asleep for an hr by then >_< Ive been going to bed really early lately, so usually around noon is the best time for me since I'll be awake and typically playing ACNL.



Ah, okay. I'll try to remember that. I'll be off tomorrow so I'll try to catch you by noon. I will prepare for our transaction in the morning. Tbh, I haven't been playing ACNL for 3 days. I mean... Haven't really pay much attention to it. I feel really bad about it. Fantasy Life has taking everything and also Destiny. Lol. xD I'll catch you tomorrow. Speedy recovery!


----------



## Kasuralixa

kesttang said:


> Ah, okay. I'll try to remember that. I'll be off tomorrow so I'll try to catch you by noon. I will prepare for our transaction in the morning. Tbh, I haven't been playing ACNL for 3 days. I mean... Haven't really pay much attention to it. I feel really bad about it. Fantasy Life has taking everything and also Destiny. Lol. xD I'll catch you tomorrow. Speedy recovery!



I'll try to be awake by then but I haven't been sleeping well so I might be in bed a little longer ;w; I totally understand--I want Fantasy Life so bad, and from what I've played of Destiny it's completely awesome. I've even been ignoring ACNL in favor of the Mario Kart DLC xD


----------



## kesttang

Kasuralixa said:


> I'll try to be awake by then but I haven't been sleeping well so I might be in bed a little longer ;w; I totally understand--I want Fantasy Life so bad, and from what I've played of Destiny it's completely awesome. I've even been ignoring ACNL in favor of the Mario Kart DLC xD



Ha, Mario Kart is fun, but I have never got too into the game. Yeah, Fantasy Life is awesome. I just recently bought the DLC too. Oh, I play the game with my fiance. It's an awesome co-op game. I'm hoping for Fantasy Life 2 in the future... Oh, Destiny is awesome. I have been just farming for gears. It's a grind on there... I only have one game on Xbox One, so I will go crazy on Black Friday and Cyber Monday this year... (I'm hoping to get a cheap 3DS for my fiance's brother because he love ACNL too and it's for sale on Eship). During the month of October to December, I spend sooooo much money... xD

Ah, I'll see you online soon! I'll be prepared. Just let me know when you're online! Take your time and rest up. Your health is much more important than anything. Ha. Oh, by the way, I'm going to order the items now so I might not be able to get them to you until this Thursday or Friday OR next Monday. I'll still be able to pay 1.5 million though.


----------



## Kasuralixa

kesttang said:


> Ha, Mario Kart is fun, but I have never got too into the game. Yeah, Fantasy Life is awesome. I just recently bought the DLC too. Oh, I play the game with my fiance. It's an awesome co-op game. I'm hoping for Fantasy Life 2 in the future... Oh, Destiny is awesome. I have been just farming for gears. It's a grind on there... I only have one game on Xbox One, so I will go crazy on Black Friday and Cyber Monday this year... (I'm hoping to get a cheap 3DS for my fiance's brother because he love ACNL too and it's for sale on Eship). During the month of October to December, I spend sooooo much money... xD
> 
> Ah, I'll see you online soon! I'll be prepared. Just let me know when you're online! Take your time and rest up. Your health is much more important than anything. Ha. Oh, by the way, I'm going to order the items now so I might not be able to get them to you until this Thursday or Friday OR next Monday. I'll still be able to pay 1.5 million though.



I didnt know fantasy life was co op, awesome! Is it online or local co op? If it's local I might wait to get my own copy until he's here longer so we can play together. And yeah, I spend all my money on black friday, cyber monday and steam winter sales.. I only have like $15 right now but this is a hot time for my cash art shop because people buy shirts and stuff from me for christmas presents so I'll have heaps money soon ^^ I love buying people gifts, it's such a nice feeling to see people so happy over something you give them ^^

edit: my whole acnl paragraph disappeared?? Anyways, you can take as long as you need to for items since a lot of people dont TT for mail, so I understand. The only thing I require for a commission to be confirmed is bells ^^ Also, I'm awake and ready now! Sorry it took so long! I didn't fall asleep until 5 AM and basically went into a sleep coma ;w;


----------



## pengutango

Damn, that really sucks that you lost so much work. D: Exactly why I try to save as often as possible, so if a crash happens, I don't lose as much. :/ Hopefully, you don't run into that issue in the future. 

Fantasy Life/FL does have multiplayer, both local and online. Though, there are some limitations in it. The BIG one being that you can NOT save. Another big issue is that you can only play with others that have the same version as you. In that, if you have the DLC, you can't play with those that don't have it, and vice versa.

There are some other differences too, but those are the biggest issues with it.


----------



## Kasuralixa

pengutango said:


> Damn, that really sucks that you lost so much work. D: Exactly why I try to save as often as possible, so if a crash happens, I don't lose as much. :/ Hopefully, you don't run into that issue in the future.
> 
> Fantasy Life/FL does have multiplayer, both local and online. Though, there are some limitations in it. The BIG one being that you can NOT save. Another big issue is that you can only play with others that have the same version as you. In that, if you have the DLC, you can't play with those that don't have it, and vice versa.
> 
> There are some other differences too, but those are the biggest issues with it.



Does it auto save or something? And I got him a NA 3Ds, the same as mine, so we'd be able to play as long as we both have the same copy/dlc, right?
That is really weird though.. you'd think they'd want as many people as possible to want to buy it, and those seem like major problems and factors that would make someone reconsider >_>


----------



## pengutango

Kasuralixa said:


> Does it auto save or something? And I got him a NA 3Ds, the same as mine, so we'd be able to play as long as we both have the same copy/dlc, right?
> That is really weird though.. you'd think they'd want as many people as possible to want to buy it, and those seem like major problems and factors that would make someone reconsider >_>



Nope, doesn't autosave that I can tell from regular play. But, if the session was ended abruptly, it seems to as I did test it out if I purposely ended the session (by pressing the home button) and no items seemed to be lost. I've never tried it if there were bounties around though, but I don't see why they would disappear.

And yep, as long as you guys both have the game with the DLC or both have it without the DLC, you should be fine. Yeah, I'm not sure why they made the game like that. I guess even when the game was localized, those things weren't fixed.


----------



## Kasuralixa

pengutango said:


> Nope, doesn't autosave that I can tell from regular play. But, if the session was ended abruptly, it seems to as I did test it out if I purposely ended the session (by pressing the home button) and no items seemed to be lost. I've never tried it if there were bounties around though, but I don't see why they would disappear.
> 
> And yep, as long as you guys both have the game with the DLC or both have it without the DLC, you should be fine. Yeah, I'm not sure why they made the game like that. I guess even when the game was localized, those things weren't fixed.



How on earth does it save? Do you just have to like beat the game in one sitting? Whaat.. This is really crazy. I've seen a lot of trailers and posts about it and no one has told me any of this, which all seems important o.o


----------



## pengutango

Kasuralixa said:


> How on earth does it save? Do you just have to like beat the game in one sitting? Whaat.. This is really crazy. I've seen a lot of trailers and posts about it and no one has told me any of this, which all seems important o.o



Oh, sorry, I should have specified. ^^; (though, I thought I was) The no saving thing is in multiplayer. In single player, you have to save at specific points, like there are lil blue crystal save points. During multiplayer, the locations where the crystals are aren't useable.

I'm just happy it's NOT a checkpoint system... Ugh, probably my least favorite way to save. I still don't like not being able to save whenever I want (besides being in battle), since all the recent games I've played, you can save whenever you want.


----------



## Kasuralixa

pengutango said:


> Oh, sorry, I should have specified. ^^; (though, I thought I was) The no saving thing is in multiplayer. In single player, you have to save at specific points, like there are lil blue crystal save points. During multiplayer, the locations where the crystals are aren't useable.
> 
> I'm just happy it's NOT a checkpoint system... Ugh, probably my least favorite way to save. I still don't like not being able to save whenever I want (besides being in battle), since all the recent games I've played, you can save whenever you want.



Ohh, alright! I didn't understand that. I dislike save points but I can live with them, especially since you can just home screen and close your DS, put it on charge and then go back and play it the next day where you left off. I guess their multiplayer is designed for short sessions where you don't accomplish a lot. Or for people with really, really good wifi.

I hate games where they autosave at checkpoints too! Especially since sooo many of them are broken, making you unable to save at all. I love being able to save whenever and wherever you are, but it seems like handhelds are breaking away from that and going towards autosave or save locations. Only PC and a few console games still have save-whenever-you-want systems :/


----------



## pengutango

Kasuralixa said:


> Ohh, alright! I didn't understand that. I dislike save points but I can live with them, especially since you can just home screen and close your DS, put it on charge and then go back and play it the next day where you left off. I guess their multiplayer is designed for short sessions where you don't accomplish a lot. Or for people with really, really good wifi.
> 
> I hate games where they autosave at checkpoints too! Especially since sooo many of them are broken, making you unable to save at all. I love being able to save whenever and wherever you are, but it seems like handhelds are breaking away from that and going towards autosave or save locations. Only PC and a few console games still have save-whenever-you-want systems :/



With multiplayer, I really wouldn't recommend hosting if your connection sucks. :/ You can do challenges in multiplayer, but you can't check in to complete them (like to your Life master or side quest), until you end the session.

Yeah, like with games that have checkpoints, you have to play at least an hour (least in my experience anyway) to get to one, which SUCKS since I don't always wanna play for an hour +


----------



## Kasuralixa

pengutango said:


> With multiplayer, I really wouldn't recommend hosting if your connection sucks. :/ You can do challenges in multiplayer, but you can't check in to complete them (like to your Life master or side quest), until you end the session.
> 
> Yeah, like with games that have checkpoints, you have to play at least an hour (least in my experience anyway) to get to one, which SUCKS since I don't always wanna play for an hour +



Yeah my internet is either really good, or really bad and it can change without any warning. Sometimes it just goes out for no reason, and then in the same day I have a 3.5 MBps connection. It's weird.
I guess if I get it, I'd like to wait til I can do local multiplayer just because of my wifi. Local won't randomly cut out (hopefully)


----------



## kesttang

Kasuralixa said:


> I didnt know fantasy life was co op, awesome! Is it online or local co op? If it's local I might wait to get my own copy until he's here longer so we can play together. And yeah, I spend all my money on black friday, cyber monday and steam winter sales.. I only have like $15 right now but this is a hot time for my cash art shop because people buy shirts and stuff from me for christmas presents so I'll have heaps money soon ^^ I love buying people gifts, it's such a nice feeling to see people so happy over something you give them ^^
> 
> edit: my whole acnl paragraph disappeared?? Anyways, you can take as long as you need to for items since a lot of people dont TT for mail, so I understand. The only thing I require for a commission to be confirmed is bells ^^ Also, I'm awake and ready now! Sorry it took so long! I didn't fall asleep until 5 AM and basically went into a sleep coma ;w;



Fantasy Life can be online or local. If it's online, then you have a chat function. Ha. It's actually really cool. You can play it with your friends or fiance. xD Yeah, it would be great to get it on Black Friday and Cyber Monday! Walmart might be the best place to get them or on Amazon. Oh yeah, I almost forgot about Steam Winter Sales! I actually didn't spend too much on Steam this year, but last year... Omg. Ha, good luck with your shops! You're really talented and I really like your art style! Yup, I love buying presents for my mom and my fiance (her family too). 

Oh man! 5am?! Ha, crazy. I can't sleep that late. xD I had school today but I totally forgot about the transaction. Are you free right now?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I actually need to make some dinner. I'm super hungry but I'll keep my eye on this thread though! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Eating time! I'll be right back to check on this thread. (pizza, chocolate croissant and water)


----------



## kesttang

Well, I'm done now. I guess you're already offline. Ah, dang it. Well, maybe I will catch you next time online! Let me know.


----------



## Kasuralixa

kesttang said:


> Well, I'm done now. I guess you're already offline. Ah, dang it. Well, maybe I will catch you next time online! Let me know.



I was actually playing mario kart 8 ;w; I'll probably be online for a while now since I woke up so late!


----------



## kesttang

Kasuralixa said:


> I was actually playing mario kart 8 ;w; I'll probably be online for a while now since I woke up so late!



Ohh okay, let me get ready and add you. Ha. I'm gonna do some chores after this transaction though! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm ready whenever you are!


----------



## Kasuralixa

kesttang said:


> Ohh okay, let me get ready and add you. Ha. I'm gonna do some chores after this transaction though!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm ready whenever you are!



I'm ready! I'll open my gates!


----------



## kesttang

Kasuralixa said:


> I'm ready! I'll open my gates!



Ah, your gate didn't appear on my list. That's weird... Let me check again.


----------



## Kasuralixa

kesttang said:


> Ah, your gate didn't appear on my list. That's weird... Let me check again.



It wasn't open yet, I was signing on ;w; Just now opened!


----------



## kesttang

Kasuralixa said:


> It wasn't open yet, I was signing on ;w; Just now opened!



Thank you very much!


----------



## princesse

•People Being Drawn: Princess
•Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, pencil): hyperrealistic and Chibi
•Eye Color: blue
•Hair Color: pink 
•Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): black dress with fishnet tights, a crown


Spoiler: pics to show what I mean











•Pose information: in the Chibi, I would like a cute pose (and standing please )
•Payment Offer (IG bells or $|Include Amount): 4M
•Any Extra Information/Details: if can the Chibi have a hair bow wig in the making? I want the hyperrealistic one to have the crown and ponytail though ^_^


----------



## Kasuralixa

princesse said:


> •People Being Drawn: Princess
> •Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, pencil): hyperrealistic and Chibi
> •Eye Color: blue
> •Hair Color: pink
> •Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): black dress with fishnet tights, a crown
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics to show what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 74968
> View attachment 74969
> View attachment 74970
> View attachment 74971
> 
> 
> 
> •Pose information: in the Chibi, I would like a cute pose (and standing please )
> •Payment Offer (IG bells or $|Include Amount): 4M
> •Any Extra Information/Details: if can the Chibi have a hair bow wig in the making? I want the hyperrealistic one to have the crown and ponytail though ^_^



This is all fine ^^ So chibi with hairbow wig, and the portrait with crown + ponytail?


----------



## princesse

Kasuralixa said:


> This is all fine ^^ So chibi with hairbow wig, and the portrait with crown + ponytail?



Yup! I have a trade to do first, do you mind waiting until after the trade for payment?


----------



## Kasuralixa

princesse said:


> Yup! I have a trade to do first, do you mind waiting until after the trade for payment?



I was about to sign off for the night ;w; I don't know what timezone you're in but its ~3AM right now so I'm a bit sleepy.


----------



## Kasuralixa

Just a reminder that I'm closing on the 27th (a week from now) for a long time! I'll be closed almost 2 months, though I might reopen in late December for some Christmas commissions. I will continue to work on commissions and accept payment for commissions on the waiting list but I will not be accepting any more orders. If you want a commission, order before the 27th!


----------



## asuka

i can bring your payment now if you'll be up for the time it takes me to visit ;3; if not i can bring it tomorrow


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

People Being Drawn: My OC[X]
    Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, pencil):hyperrealistic
    Eye Color:Any shade of Sky Blue (in link for OC)
    Hair Color: Flame/Orange Red (also in link on ref)
    Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): N/A (in ref link xD)
    Pose information: As I cannot do full-body, arms crossed perhaps?
    Payment Offer (IG bells or $|Include Amount): IG Bells - 10+ mil?
    Any Extra Information/Details: She has foot length hair, only 5 ft. tall exactly, has a sharp/viciousness to her gorgeous eyes. Let me know what else to include

Getting my order in before the 27th, always wanted one of your hyperrealistic portraits


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Hi I was wondering if I could replace one of the girls with my oc?
Ref in sig


----------



## Kasuralixa

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Hi I was wondering if I could replace one of the girls with my oc?
> Ref in sig


Yep! Does it matter which one? Just let me know which girls ref to keep, and I'll replace the other with your oc.



Kairi-Kitten said:


> People Being Drawn: My OC[X]
> Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, pencil):hyperrealistic
> Eye Color:Any shade of Sky Blue (in link for OC)
> Hair Color: Flame/Orange Red (also in link on ref)
> Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): N/A (in ref link xD)
> Pose information: As I cannot do full-body, arms crossed perhaps?
> Payment Offer (IG bells or $|Include Amount): IG Bells - 10+ mil?
> Any Extra Information/Details: She has foot length hair, only 5 ft. tall exactly, has a sharp/viciousness to her gorgeous eyes. Let me know what else to include
> 
> Getting my order in before the 27th, always wanted one of your hyperrealistic portraits


I think this is the first time I've gotten a pose request on a hyper realistic portrait xD No one ever asks me to do anything with the arms. Exactly how long is "foot length" hair in terms of visuals? I'm bad with measurements. Like is it chin length etc.



asuka said:


> i can bring your payment now if you'll be up for the time it takes me to visit ;3; if not i can bring it tomorrow


Sorry, I signed off to play Magicka ;w; I'll be online tomorrow though!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Kasuralixa said:


> Yep! Does it matter which one? Just let me know which girls ref to keep, and I'll replace the other with your oc.
> 
> 
> I think this is the first time I've gotten a pose request on a hyper realistic portrait xD No one ever asks me to do anything with the arms. Exactly how long is "foot length" hair in terms of visuals? I'm bad with measurements. Like is it chin length etc.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I signed off to play Magicka ;w; I'll be online tomorrow though!



Glad I could be the first lol xD Whoops I meant it goes to her feet *coughs xD* You can just draw it going down her back/shoulders


----------



## Kasuralixa

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Glad I could be the first lol xD Whoops I meant it goes to her feet *coughs xD* You can just draw it going down her back/shoulders



Ohh, okay! I was wondering about that since the other artwork of her has long hair ;w; I'll just draw it so that it doesn't end in the photo to imply its length!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Kasuralixa said:


> Ohh, okay! I was wondering about that since the other artwork of her has long hair ;w; I'll just draw it so that it doesn't end in the photo to imply its length!



That would be great Thank you<3


----------



## aleshapie

Could you *PLEASE* do a chibi of my mayor with Lolly and Mira, doing something with flowers...or just being "girls"? 

I can pay you with IG bells (like 20-30 mil?) or non-reorderables (wishlist?) or a combo of both?


My mayor: Eyes: green, Hair: Light Brown/Dark Blonde 

Mint glasses, Crown, Blue Party Dress and black Mary Janes. Her name is Alesha.


----------



## Kasuralixa

aleshapie said:


> Could you *PLEASE* do a chibi of my mayor with Lolly and Mira, doing something with flowers...or just being "girls"?
> 
> I can pay you with IG bells (like 20-30 mil?) or non-reorderables (wishlist?) or a combo of both?
> 
> 
> My mayor: Eyes: green, Hair: Light Brown/Dark Blonde
> 
> Mint glasses, Crown, Blue Party Dress and black Mary Janes. Her name is Alesha.
> 
> 
> View attachment 75259 View attachment 75260 View attachment 75261



Yes, absolutely! The wishlists are linked in the price information, so look at those and tell me what items you can get and we can discuss bells after that ^^ As for the pose, my immediate thought was sitting and making flower crowns/daisy chains! Would that be okay as a "girly" and "flowery" pose?


----------



## aleshapie

Kasuralixa said:


> Yes, absolutely! The wishlists are linked in the price information, so look at those and tell me what items you can get and we can discuss bells after that ^^ As for the pose, my immediate thought was sitting and making flower crowns/daisy chains! Would that be okay as a "girly" and "flowery" pose?



Super cute and girly!!  Mira is my bestiest-bestie ...she sings and dances with me all the time (Her eyes KILL me!  Super super cute idea! I will graze over your list now. 

YAY!!


----------



## Kasuralixa

aleshapie said:


> Super cute and girly!!  Mira is my bestiest-bestie ...she sings and dances with me all the time (Her eyes KILL me!  Super super cute idea! I will graze over your list now.
> 
> YAY!!


Yay! I'm glad you like it so much! You can PM or VM me about items/bells when youre ready ^^


----------



## aleshapie

Kasuralixa said:


> Yay! I'm glad you like it so much! You can PM or VM me about items/bells when youre ready ^^



PM'd my offer 

I am about to run around as Mom Taxi....leaving in about 15 min...but will be back (on/off all day/night, really)


----------



## kesttang

Kasuralixa said:


> Just a reminder that I'm closing on the 27th (a week from now) for a long time! I'll be closed almost 2 months, though I might reopen in late December for some Christmas commissions. I will continue to work on commissions and accept payment for commissions on the waiting list but I will not be accepting any more orders. If you want a commission, order before the 27th!



Sad to see you're closing BUT I know that you're really busy so wish you the best!


----------



## Kasuralixa

kesttang said:


> Sad to see you're closing BUT I know that you're really busy so wish you the best!



I just really need to work on my schoolwork--I have almost 90 lessons to do in 30 days ;-; And my fiance is going to be here during winter break, so I'm usually busy spending time with him instead of doing commissions, which can be a hassle when I'm confirming commissions and not having the time to complete them.
My confirmed commissions list is also kinda overwhelmingly long so I'm hoping during my break I can complete all of them and open with all slots empty.. _hopefully_ ;w;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Kasuralixa said:


> I just really need to work on my schoolwork--I have almost 90 lessons to do in 30 days ;-; And my fiance is going to be here during winter break, so I'm usually busy spending time with him instead of doing commissions, which can be a hassle when I'm confirming commissions and not having the time to complete them.
> My confirmed commissions list is also kinda overwhelmingly long so I'm hoping during my break I can complete all of them and open with all slots empty.. _hopefully_ ;w;



Awwww take as loooooong as you need and as many downtime's as you need, I know the busy life of college


----------



## kesttang

Kasuralixa said:


> I just really need to work on my schoolwork--I have almost 90 lessons to do in 30 days ;-; And my fiance is going to be here during winter break, so I'm usually busy spending time with him instead of doing commissions, which can be a hassle when I'm confirming commissions and not having the time to complete them.
> My confirmed commissions list is also kinda overwhelmingly long so I'm hoping during my break I can complete all of them and open with all slots empty.. _hopefully_ ;w;



Yeah, life is much more important and just take your time with commissions. Don't overwhelm yourself! And yes, you need to spend time with your love ones because he's only here for the inwter break, right? Lol, don't worry too much about it. I'm sure everyone understands.


----------



## Kasuralixa

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Awwww take as loooooong as you need and as many downtime's as you need, I know the busy life of college



Thank you! I'm so glad everyone here has been understanding about this--it sucks when people get mad at me for taking a while to complete a commission because I have poor health and school to focus on. Which I'm actually still in highschool ;w; But it's online and I'm taking a lot of college courses so it's basically like college without a campus.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kesttang said:


> Yeah, life is much more important and just take your time with commissions. Don't overwhelm yourself! And yes, you need to spend time with your love ones because he's only here for the inwter break, right? Lol, don't worry too much about it. I'm sure everyone understands.



Yep, he's here for winter, spring and summer breaks, so I really totally ignore everything else to spend time with him xD It's the most relaxing time I have, and when he's not here I'm basically stressed 24/7 so I really want to enjoy being relaxed and comfortable.


----------



## jessicat_197

Your artwork is AMAZING<3

•People Being Drawn: Mayor
•Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, pencil): Chibi but do you think you can make her eyes bigger? If not it's fine
•Eye Color: Any color (haven't decided, just choose what you feel)
•Hair Color: pastel purple
•Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): in spoiler
•Pose information: maybe a ballerina pose?
•Payment Offer (IG bells or $|Include Amount): 1 mil ig bells
•Any Extra Information/Details: Please make her shoes the ballerina shoes!:3


Spoiler












THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!​


----------



## Kasuralixa

jessicat_197 said:


> Your artwork is AMAZING<3
> 
> •People Being Drawn: Mayor
> •Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, pencil): Chibi but do you think you can make her eyes bigger? If not it's fine
> •Eye Color: Any color (haven't decided, just choose what you feel)
> •Hair Color: pastel purple
> •Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): in spoiler
> •Pose information: maybe a ballerina pose?
> •Payment Offer (IG bells or $|Include Amount): 1 mil ig bells
> •Any Extra Information/Details: Please make her shoes the ballerina shoes!:3
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!​



Sounds good! If you havent noticed, I'm doing eyes a different way than usual, so you can see that in my newer commissions! I felt like my older eyes were too small. So yeah, I can make them big ^^ Let me know when youre available to deop off payment!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Can I switch out one of the girls for my oc?
Thanks


----------



## Kasuralixa

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Can I switch out one of the girls for my oc?
> ThanksView attachment 75626



Yep! Which one do you want to switch out?


----------



## steen

People Being Drawn: Mayor (with Marshal if possible!)
Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, pencil): Chibi
Eye Color: Any color, you can decide!
Hair Color: Dark blue
Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable):




Pose information: don't have any strong preference, you can choose 
Payment Offer (IG bells or $|Include Amount): 2mil bells!
Any Extra Information/Details: my mayor's wearing the crown, sorry if the door makes it hard to see!

thanks in advance ^^ good luck with school


----------



## Kasuralixa

steen said:


> People Being Drawn: Mayor (with Marshal if possible!)
> Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, pencil): Chibi
> Eye Color: Any color, you can decide!
> Hair Color: Dark blue
> Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pose information: don't have any strong preference, you can choose
> Payment Offer (IG bells or $|Include Amount): 2mil bells!
> Any Extra Information/Details: my mayor's wearing the crown, sorry if the door makes it hard to see!
> 
> thanks in advance ^^ good luck with school



I'll add you to the waiting list now! I can absolutely do your mayor with marshal btw ^^


----------



## steen

Kasuralixa said:


> I'll add you to the waiting list now! I can absolutely do your mayor with marshal btw ^^



Thank you ^^ when can I pay you?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Sunny ummm I think she was blonde in the pic I sent you


----------



## jessicat_197

Kasuralixa said:


> Sounds good! If you havent noticed, I'm doing eyes a different way than usual, so you can see that in my newer commissions! I felt like my older eyes were too small. So yeah, I can make them big ^^ Let me know when youre available to deop off payment!



I see you're offline. I'm in LA PST what's your time zone? We can then set up a time Oh and I changed her hair pink lol to match the shoes if you don't mind


----------



## Kasuralixa

jessicat_197 said:


> I see you're offline. I'm in LA PST what's your time zone? We can then set up a time Oh and I changed her hair pink lol to match the shoes if you don't mind


I'm in EST and I'll note that she has pink hair now ^^ I probably won't be available today though!



Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Sunny ummm I think she was blonde in the pic I sent you


I just went to check the refs and one of the links isn't working and takes me to an error ;w; Could you just give me the link to the ref you still want? I don't want to accidentally paint the wrong thing.



steen said:


> Thank you ^^ when can I pay you?


Again, I probably won't be available today. My brother is home from uni so I'm probably gonna spend all day hanging out with him ;w; I don't know about my availability this whole weekend honestly, but I should have a few hrs or so when I can trade if anyone is online


----------



## Kasuralixa

Just an update that I close tomorrow for the winter ^^


----------



## princesse

I was wondering if my order was cancelled? If so I'll reorder...


----------



## Kasuralixa

princesse said:


> I was wondering if my order was cancelled? If so I'll reorder...



Oh, no! I think I just forgot to add you or something. I only cancel commissions after a month of no payment.


----------



## steen

Kasuralixa said:


> I'm in EST and I'll note that she has pink hair now ^^ I probably won't be available today though!
> 
> 
> I just went to check the refs and one of the links isn't working and takes me to an error ;w; Could you just give me the link to the ref you still want? I don't want to accidentally paint the wrong thing.
> 
> 
> Again, I probably won't be available today. My brother is home from uni so I'm probably gonna spend all day hanging out with him ;w; I don't know about my availability this whole weekend honestly, but I should have a few hrs or so when I can trade if anyone is online



would it be possible for you to PM me when you are available?


----------



## Kasuralixa

steen said:


> would it be possible for you to PM me when you are available?



Absolutely ^^ I'm accepting a trade right now and then I'll probably be offline for a little. I'll PM you when I go back online!


----------



## jessicat_197

Hello! I'm free to send the payment right now if you are


----------



## Kasuralixa

jessicat_197 said:


> Hello! I'm free to send the payment right now if you are


Added you and gates are open!


----------



## jessicat_197

Kasuralixa said:


> Added you and gates are open!



omw! Just getting the money

- - - Post Merge - - -

payment done Sorry for the mix up hehe I look forward to seeing the finished piece!


----------



## Kasuralixa

I am now closed! If you still want a commission I'm holding a last minute art auction in the TBT Marketplace but thats all for the winter!


----------



## kesttang

Have fun with your boyfriend on winter break. Don't stress too much about this. Just have fun with it. Take your time too!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

kesttang said:


> Have fun with your boyfriend on winter break. Don't stress too much about this. Just have fun with it. Take your time too!



This^


----------



## princesse

princesse said:


> ?People Being Drawn: Princess
> ?Type of Drawing (chibi, hyperrealistic, pencil): hyperrealistic and Chibi
> ?Eye Color: blue
> ?Hair Color: pink
> ?Outfit reference (include QR code if applicable): black dress with fishnet tights, a crown
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics to show what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 74968
> View attachment 74969
> View attachment 74970
> View attachment 74971
> 
> 
> 
> ?Pose information: in the Chibi, I would like a cute pose (and standing please )
> ?Payment Offer (IG bells or $|Include Amount): 4M
> ?Any Extra Information/Details: if can the Chibi have a hair bow wig in the making? I want the hyperrealistic one to have the crown and ponytail though ^_^



Let me know when your online


----------



## Kasuralixa

Just an update, I'm done with finals and everything so I'll be working on art like normal again ^^ Sorry to everyone who is waiting on art!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Kasuralixa said:


> Just an update, I'm done with finals and everything so I'll be working on art like normal again ^^ Sorry to everyone who is waiting on art!



Absolutely fine Hope you at least get a nice sort of vacay from all the work ;D


----------



## sej

No problem! Take your time


----------



## kesttang

Hope everything is going well for ya. Hope to see you back soon!


----------



## Kasuralixa

Just wanted to let you guys know my shop is closed for an additional week (I need more time for art--health problems and whatnot) and I'll be starting on shop commissions in a few days once I complete my auction and TBT bell commission ^^


----------



## FancyThat

Thanks for letting us know ^^.


----------



## sej

Hi!
I just want to say thank you soooooooooooooooo much for my Chibi! It was well worth the wait! 
Thank you so much! c:


----------



## Kasuralixa

Changed my closed duration to indefinite because I want to have all commissions complete before I reopen since I'm going to be working with slots again. I think a lot of people who request don't realize that each commission can take me a week to finish, so it can be months until they get their art and I don't want to upset anyone ;w; I'm also raising prices in hopes that I won't get rushed with commissions when I reopen.

I'm currently completing chibis first since I can get those done really quickly and then I have a signature and portrait to finish before I work on the shop portraits. I can't stress how sorry I am that I'm taking so long to do art but I really can't do anything about my health other than be hospitalized, which means no art at all >_<

Thank you all for your patience and kind words--it means the world to me! If you have any questions about your commission or payment, shoot me a PM/VM!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

OH GAWD, please take all the time you need<3 I absolutely understand the necessity to pace yourself and take as many breaks as needed : D I always say health first for any artist<3 I hope you don't have too much to do >_<


----------



## Kasuralixa

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OH GAWD, please take all the time you need<3 I absolutely understand the necessity to pace yourself and take as many breaks as needed : D I always say health first for any artist<3 I hope you don't have too much to do >_<



Yeah usually I can just endure my health problems and still manage to get art done, even at snail pace, but lately I've gotten to the point where I can't even do schoolwork most of the time >_< I do have quite a bit of commissions to do but my main concern isn't the amount of commissions--I'm just afraid people will be mad at me for taking so long or something like that ;__; Luckily most of the people seem to order commissions and then drop off the face of the earth, and the ones who reply to me are super kind and compassionate. I guess its an irrational fear? haha


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Kasuralixa said:


> Yeah usually I can just endure my health problems and still manage to get art done, even at snail pace, but lately I've gotten to the point where I can't even do schoolwork most of the time >_< I do have quite a bit of commissions to do but my main concern isn't the amount of commissions--I'm just afraid people will be mad at me for taking so long or something like that ;__; Luckily most of the people seem to order commissions and then drop off the face of the earth, and the ones who reply to me are super kind and compassionate. I guess its an irrational fear? haha



Awww : ( I hope you prioritize your health and wellness first<3 I find it unbearable to do things for others when I don't feel tip-top so I will/shall never be angry for any viable reason if someone genuinely needs to take care of themselves first and foremost ; ) I really hope you'll be alright with everything before your commissions! And blah to those who vanish forever : O Please do feel better, dear<3 And you know what hehe I have to same happen when my shop was open xD So possibly just a fear of the mind : ) I always got positive vibes/feedback from those waiting on me<3 And I expect others should do the same for you. And now I am rambling 8'D

Ah never mind, I suppose it takes weight off when some commissioners vanish lol xD


----------



## Kasuralixa

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Awww : ( I hope you prioritize your health and wellness first<3 I find it unbearable to do things for others when I don't feel tip-top so I will/shall never be angry for any viable reason if someone genuinely needs to take care of themselves first and foremost ; ) I really hope you'll be alright with everything before your commissions! And blah to those who vanish forever : O Please do feel better, dear<3 And you know what hehe I have to same happen when my shop was open xD So possibly just a fear of the mind : ) I always got positive vibes/feedback from those waiting on me<3 And I expect others should do the same for you. And now I am rambling 8'D
> 
> Ah never mind, I suppose it takes weight off when some commissioners vanish lol xD



Yeah at least when commissioners vanish I don't have to worry about them being angry or anything because they just disappear until I send them the commission for approval xD It's so weird.

Thank you so much for the well wishes <3 I really hope I feel better too, it totally sucks being sick all the time. There's so much I've been wanting to do and instead I've just been lying in bed a lot >_< It doesn't help that I _hate_ staying in bed when I want to do stuff, even if I'm sick. In fact, being sick just makes that feeling worse!


----------



## FancyThat

Kasuralixa said:


> Yeah usually I can just endure my health problems and still manage to get art done, even at snail pace, but lately I've gotten to the point where I can't even do schoolwork most of the time >_< I do have quite a bit of commissions to do but my main concern isn't the amount of commissions--I'm just afraid people will be mad at me for taking so long or something like that ;__; Luckily most of the people seem to order commissions and then drop off the face of the earth, and the ones who reply to me are super kind and compassionate. I guess its an irrational fear? haha



I'm sure everyone understands, I certainly do and I hope you feel better . Take your time there's really no rush .

My commission is hyperrealistic and I've no problem with easier commissions being done first if you want to put mine back .


----------



## Kasuralixa

FancyThat said:


> I'm sure everyone understands, I certainly do and I hope you feel better . Take your time there's really no rush .
> 
> My commission is hyperrealistic and I've no problem with easier commissions being done first if you want to put mine back .



Somewhere in the main post I put that I usually do chibis first if I'm ill but I do portraits in the order of commission date because they all take about the same length to do. Only ones that are wearing armor or if someone requested a complex background take longer, and even then its only a few hours more ^^


----------



## Katelyn

I almost forgot I commissioned you! But, please take all the time you need <3 your health is much more important than pleasing other people! Who cares what they think, just ignore them and do what is best for you. If they truly appreciated you as an artist, they would be willing to wait as long as it takes.


----------



## Kasuralixa

katiegurl1223 said:


> I almost forgot I commissioned you! But, please take all the time you need <3 your health is much more important than pleasing other people! Who cares what they think, just ignore them and do what is best for you. If they truly appreciated you as an artist, they would be willing to wait as long as it takes.



;w; That's so sweet! Thanks so much!


----------



## FancyThat

Kasuralixa said:


> Somewhere in the main post I put that I usually do chibis first if I'm ill but I do portraits in the order of commission date because they all take about the same length to do. Only ones that are wearing armor or if someone requested a complex background take longer, and even then its only a few hours more ^^



Oh ok, well as I said no rush at all for it and I hope you start feeling better soon :3.


----------



## Kasuralixa

Just updated the shop theme to fit my Starfall theme ^^ Do you guys think this one is better or worse? I might tweak it a bit later if I find anything better!


----------



## kesttang

Kasuralixa said:


> Just updated the shop theme to fit my Starfall theme ^^ Do you guys think this one is better or worse? I might tweak it a bit later if I find anything better!



I really like it. It's super clean. One little thing though... The banner should have more shape into it. Maybe round corners? Just my opinions! Looks great though. Great job!


----------



## princesse

I did pay you already with the discount for the hybrids and items. Can you please take me off the awaiting payment list ^.^


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Kasuralixa said:


> Just updated the shop theme to fit my Starfall theme ^^ Do you guys think this one is better or worse? I might tweak it a bit later if I find anything better!



I thought the Starfall theme is a sci-fi themed city during the fall season. XD

That actually looks good.


----------



## Kasuralixa

kesttang said:


> I really like it. It's super clean. One little thing though... The banner should have more shape into it. Maybe round corners? Just my opinions! Looks great though. Great job!



Which banner? My links or the header?

- - - Post Merge - - -



princesse said:


> I did pay you already with the discount for the hybrids and items. Can you please take me off the awaiting payment list ^.^



Oh! I'm so sorry ;w; I forgot to change it! I'll add you now ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> I thought the Starfall theme is a sci-fi themed city during the fall season. XD
> 
> That actually looks good.



My Starfall is the kingdom of House Dayne from a Song of Ice and Fire. Its pretty obscure but theyre one of my favorite houses and purple is one of my favorite colors so it goes well ^^


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Kasuralixa said:


> My Starfall is the kingdom of House Dayne from a Song of Ice and Fire. Its pretty obscure but theyre one of my favorite houses and purple is one of my favorite colors so it goes well ^^



So I'm guessing it's medieval fantasy then. I do like the medieval theme, but not too much into fantasy. I'm more in favor of the Renaissance theme, but this is your shop. You can decorate it any way you like. Same with your town.


----------



## Kasuralixa

Apple2012 said:


> So I'm guessing it's medieval fantasy then. I do like the medieval theme, but not too much into fantasy. I'm more in favor of the Renaissance theme, but this is your shop. You can decorate it any way you like. Same with your town.



Not too much fantasy though--the most fantasy I get is purple eyes. ASoIaF lore is definitely fantasy, but that doesnt reslly translate to ACNL since theres no real element of magic or anything. I'm just theme-ing my town to be purple/white and a combinarion of fairy tale and medieval PWPs. I just thought it would be fun to have my shop match that as well as my sig ^^


----------



## princesse

Kasuralixa said:


> Oh! I'm so sorry ;w; I forgot to change it! I'll add you now ^^



That's ok! Thank you ^_^


----------



## kesttang

Kasuralixa said:


> Which banner? My links or the header?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! I'm so sorry ;w; I forgot to change it! I'll add you now ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> My Starfall is the kingdom of House Dayne from a Song of Ice and Fire. Its pretty obscure but theyre one of my favorite houses and purple is one of my favorite colors so it goes well ^^



The header. x D


----------



## pengutango

Btw, Kasuralixa, I saw your note about being closed for the time being while you work on your requests, but... it doesn't reflect in the title. I would ask mod to update the title since it looks like your thread is too old for you to update the thread title anymore.


----------



## Kasuralixa

pengutango said:


> Btw, Kasuralixa, I saw your note about being closed for the time being while you work on your requests, but... it doesn't reflect in the title. I would ask mod to update the title since it looks like your thread is too old for you to update the thread title anymore.



Guh, I noticed that too but I thought maybe I was just glitched. I might start a new thread when I reopen anyways so I can keep track of new orders easily ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



kesttang said:


> The header. x D



It's transparent thought o:


----------



## kesttang

Kasuralixa said:


> It's transparent thought o:



I was just talking about the corner of the header. Well, I think it's the box below that. Lol.


----------



## Kasuralixa

Hi all ^^ I'm finally able to work on shop commissions (yay!) and should be getting them out fairly quickly as long as my health remains as stable as it has been! I know I've apologized like a hundred times for taking so long, and to thank you all for your undying patience, understanding and support, all current shop orders are eligible for one free pixel chibi *or* alternate style chibi of any ACNL mayor, person or OC! Please PM or VM me what you would like so I can mark it down with your order and I'll be working on them between commissions! Thank you, everyone, again for your patience! This will be available until I complete all commissions (likely a few weeks) so feel free to think about what you want.


----------



## FancyThat

Glad you're feeling better ^^ and wow thanks so much for the free Chibi offer, i'll PM you later .


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

FancyThat said:


> Glad you're feeling better ^^ and wow thanks so much for the free Chibi offer, i'll PM you later .



Same here, and I too am glad you're feeling better : D


----------

